# The Dension thread



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

I would llike to add the icelink to my MY04 M3 with Nav. I have no interest in carving up my car. is there a place you reccomend to install the unit? I am in the San Fernando Valley. Thanks Tom.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

I'm sure your local Best Buy or independent Audio installer is up to the task, no problem. No one I can recommend offhand I've personally worked with.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure your local Best Buy or independent Audio installer is up to the task, no problem. No one I can recommend offhand I've personally worked with.


thanks. can anyone reccomend a place in los angeles?? Come on, you can't ALL be doing it yourselves!!!


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

*ICE Link for F-150*

Tom,

My daily driver is a 2001 Ford F-150. Do you make an ICE Link unit that would work with its CD player?


----------



## thenobot (May 17, 2005)

self install is really easy, takes minimal tools, and can be done in 2 hours the first time, 30 mins the second.
1) find the CD changer cable stubs on the left side of the trunk, behind the panel
2) plug in long cable
3) remove bottom trunk carpet/liner, and route long cable to middle of back seat; leave some slack
4) remove back seat bottom (pull up on the front part of the seat)
5) find the cable passthru slot at the base of the back seat. there may be other cables going thru here.
6) fish the long icelink cable thru this slot, leave some slack
7) remove rear ashtray, and two screws below ashtray (you should be able to pull the center console up a bit
8) unclip e-brake handle cover (just pull up around the edges)
9) remove plastic piece behind front center armrest -- squeeze and pull up
10) you should now be able to lift the center console 4-6"
11) this is the tough part -- fish the long icelink cable under the carpet from the rear seat, next to the driveshaft tunnel, and up next to the e-brake. I find that shoving a piece of stiff wire down thru the carpet next to the ebrake, down next to the driveshaft tunnel (the "hump") helps. Once you see your stiff wire, you're home free.
12) wrap the stiff wire around the long icelink cable connector, then pull it all up carefully thru the center console
13) connect the icelink controller and find a nice spot for the cradle. In my E36, I keep it under the center armrest in a cupholder (you can rearrange the ashtray, cupholder, change holder in that car). In my E46, I put it _inside_ the center armrest (the armrest opens), with the wire coming out the rear-passenger side of the armrest. In either case, you can't see any wires.
14) button up the install by using the factory wire tie-downs to route the long icelink cable and put everything back together, and you're done!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Bill325Ci said:


> Tom,
> 
> My daily driver is a 2001 Ford F-150. Do you make an ICE Link unit that would work with its CD player?


Nothing for Ford - possibly by end of Summer.


----------



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tom: Ipod / Ice Link will not turn off when ignition is shut off.*

Tom: Thanks for the Ice Link. It works great! Ten times better than the FM transmitter. Install was easy, hardest part is routing the wire up to the console.

Howver, the Ipod does not automatically shut off after I turn off the ignition. It will play, and charge until I manually disconnect it from the Ice Link connector. I know I saw this problem before in searching info, but I cannot find it now.

What is the fix on this? Thanks, Gordo


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

gordo325xiwagon said:


> Tom: Thanks for the Ice Link. It works great! Ten times better than the FM transmitter. Install was easy, hardest part is routing the wire up to the console.
> 
> Howver, the Ipod does not automatically shut off after I turn off the ignition. It will play, and charge until I manually disconnect it from the Ice Link connector. I know I saw this problem before in searching info, but I cannot find it now.
> 
> What is the fix on this? Thanks, Gordo


Contact me via email and we can run down some troubleshooting steps. I can be reached at [email protected]. :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I've been following this thread for a while and am considering an ICElink Plus for my '05 330ci with Nav. Have all of the issues with Nav been worked out yet?

I don't have an IPOD yet, so I'd be getting that and the ICElink at the same time and I want a problem free solution.

tia,


----------



## Olin Shivers (Jun 13, 2005)

*CD Text & BMW radios*

I have a 95 series 3 BMW. The radio is dead. (Specifically, the sled that
carries the cassette tape has given up the ghost & refuses to move all the way
to the front of the deck, so the deck thinks it's in "tape" mode & refuses to
switch to radio mode.) My mechanic is going to pull another BMW radio out of a
junkyard and install it in my car.

Now my question. If he gets a BMW radio out of a 96 or later car, I can
install an ice-link ipod interface, which I plan to do. (My car is wired for
an in-trunk CD changer, so it should be easy.) I have noticed that Dension
appears to have *just* gotten id3 tags working for BMWs; there's a fresh
firmware upgrade you can get for this. But... since I'm currently "junkyard
shopping" for a radio, I'd like to know *which ones* would be equipped to
display song title information on their display. That is, if 96-97 BMW radios
*can't* manage this feat, but 98+ radios *can*, then I'd ask my mechanic to
keep an eye out for the latter, and win.

I called Dension's support line, but got dumped into an answering machine.
Then I called sales, and got a friendly but unworkably vague answer. (He said
"a radio that can handle 'CD text' should work." But which are those?) So I
thought I'd appeal to this board & see if anyone had any advice.

Of course, everywhere I said "radio" in this post, I basically mean "head
unit."
-Olin


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Olin Shivers said:


> I have a 95 series 3 BMW. The radio is dead. (Specifically, the sled that
> carries the cassette tape has given up the ghost & refuses to move all the way
> to the front of the deck, so the deck thinks it's in "tape" mode & refuses to
> switch to radio mode.) My mechanic is going to pull another BMW radio out of a
> ...


Olin,

You spoke with me on the phone.

While in theory this would probably work, its not something I have tried personally. It is possible for iBUS radios to work on a test bench without the vehicle and possible to have an ice>Link connected to the radio fully functional on the bench. I think the same can be done for your M3 as well. I believe the connectors on the 1995 and 1996+ radios are the same. You would need a security code on the radio as well.

What I was referring to as a "CD Text" radio was the units found in the M-Coupe/Roadsters (MY1999+) which are CD text compatible, the earlier e36 radios are not.

While you can search eBay and the junkyards for stock BMW radios all day and night, the same can be done with aftermarket Kenwood unit as well for about $250 and have more advanced features.

Just my .02 cents. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> I've been following this thread for a while and am considering an ICElink Plus for my '05 330ci with Nav. Have all of the issues with Nav been worked out yet?
> 
> I don't have an IPOD yet, so I'd be getting that and the ICElink at the same time and I want a problem free solution.
> 
> tia,


Everything with the exception of Id3 text - this is still in beta. :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Everything with the exception of Id3 text - this is still in beta. :thumbup:


Thanks Tom. I'll keep an eye on this thread so I know when the fix goes from beta to final.


----------



## Olin Shivers (Jun 13, 2005)

*Used BMW head unit & ice-link*



[email protected] said:


> Olin,
> 
> You spoke with me on the phone.
> 
> ...


Tom-

Thanks for your instantaneous reply and the MY1999+ tip. If I win, I will report back to this list to enter it into the Google collective consciousness.

I am now wondering about how to do a test before committing $$$, since we're in a somewhat grey zone here as far as knowing things will work. Would Best Buy let me take my head unit in to their store & plug it into an ice-link for a quick test before paying for one? That is, I'd like to try out the bench test you outlined.

As for aftermarket head units: Yeah, I could get a Kenwood, but... aftermarket/third-party head units always look cheesy to my eye -- lots of blinking lights and UI gadgets and plastic. My brother-in-law has an Alpine deck in his 80's Porsche 911, and it looks like a scab on the dashboard. Really leaps out at you when you glance at the dash. The factory units are much more integrated into the look of the dash; more consistent. So I am moved to try to stick with BMW head units.

Olin


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Olin Shivers said:


> Tom-
> 
> Thanks for your instantaneous reply and the MY1999+ tip. If I win, I will report back to this list to enter it into the Google collective consciousness.
> 
> ...


That would be up to Best Buy to decide, you may have better luck with an independent installer.

A great aftermarket unit is the Becker Traffic Pro, which closely matches the BMW interior and includes navigation as well. This was originally a $1500 radio that Becker blew out for about $400 a few months back.

There happens to be one on eBay as we speak.










Hope this helps!


----------



## Z3Papa (Dec 20, 2004)

Olin Shivers said:


> Tom-
> 
> Thanks for your instantaneous reply and the MY1999+ tip. If I win, I will report back to this list to enter it into the Google collective consciousness.
> 
> ...


I can't agree with this observation more. Yes, the aftermarket stereos have feature and probably sound which is superior to my HK head unit our 02 Z3, but they all seem to look very cheesy. I would consider amp and speaker upgrades before changing out the HU. I have to ask Tom is fair to say the new firmware and Icelink plus have resolved the issue regarding artists and song info with the limitations on song lists previously noted.


----------



## LAN (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Tom,

I installed the Ice-Link Plus, but I get engine noise, or whine in my system. When there's a pause or quiet moment in the music, I can also hear a ticking or clicking noise. Both are consistent with engine RPM. Sounds like i've got electronic noise in my system. I'm very surprised that this happens with modern electronics. Anyways, what's up it? Anything I can do to remedy this? My setup is in the default 2V output, lower voltage makes the engine noise very obvious at moderate RPM. 4V sounds really bad like its overdriving my amp (stock HK system). I'm thinking of taking this back if there are no remedies.

LAN


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

LAN said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I installed the Ice-Link Plus, but I get engine noise, or whine in my system. When there's a pause or quiet moment in the music, I can also hear a ticking or clicking noise. Both are consistent with engine RPM. Sounds like i've got electronic noise in my system. I'm very surprised that this happens with modern electronics. Anyways, what's up it? Anything I can do to remedy this? My setup is in the default 2V output, lower voltage makes the engine noise very obvious at moderate RPM. 4V sounds really bad like its overdriving my amp (stock HK system). I'm thinking of taking this back if there are no remedies.
> 
> LAN


You gain settings are correct, you need to reverse a ground pin in your cabling - essentially a 2 minute job.

Send me a quick email to [email protected] and I will respond with a tech bulletin showing the procedures in the morning.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay, considering buying an icelink plus today, for my '02 330i w/NAV...

Just trying to understand exactly what issues still exist in this configuration. Reading all the threads here and on fanatics, from various points in time, has left me confused.

Here's my current understanding... please correct me if I'm wrong.

- The newest firmware I should run is v2.07. If the unit I buy has 2.B1 pre-installed, I'm screwed, as downgrading is not possible.

- Currently playing track names will not appear on the Nav screen until a new firmware update is released, but this will work eventually. Playlist, artist, album, and track names will show when navigating through the CD 6 IceLink menus. 

- The issue of the unit spontaneously dropping into FM mode is resolved

I'm still not sure as to whether the Nav system can be used while playing the iPod... can it?

Please let me know if I'm understanding all this correctly... thanks!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What's wong with 2B1? I put that in mine (HW rev 2.02) and it seems to do everything it's supposed to.


----------



## walt22 (Apr 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> No group buys planned as of yet, we just completed a GB about a little over a month ago. As for txt, this can be enabled and disable at your command with the ice>Link Plus.
> 
> If you are planning on Sirius later on, get the trunk interface kit - the Sirius kit will only need an additional cable later on rather than replacing the entire ice>Link Plus kit.


 This might sound crazy but am thinking about mounting the ipod mini in the trunk, enabling the text interface and using the radio controls to manage it. What I don't know is how often the text dislpay has to be enabled/disabled using the ipod. It won't be an isue if it is only when the ipod is removed or installed in the car. I might have to rethink my mounting plans if text needs to be enabled or disabled more often.

I just found out that the IceLink is on sale at my local BestBuy this week for $179. Do you know if that kit supports my ipod mini?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

walt22 said:


> This might sound crazy but am thinking about mounting the ipod mini in the trunk, enabling the text interface and using the radio controls to manage it. What I don't know is how often the text dislpay has to be enabled/disabled using the ipod. It won't be an isue if it is only when the ipod is removed or installed in the car. I might have to rethink my mounting plans if text needs to be enabled or disabled more often.
> 
> I just found out that the IceLink is on sale at my local BestBuy this week for $179. Do you know if that kit supports my ipod mini?
> Thanks


The iPod mounted in the trunk of your BMW is not advisable for a few reasons:

• Heat - The iPod is very sensitive to heat. If left in the trunk on a sunny day, the trunk's temperatures can reach over 150 degrees. The iPod's battery and video display are very delicate, extreme heat can turn the iPod into an expensive paperweight in just one afternoon.

• Navigation - While ID3v2 text is available, it will only show artist and song title on the screen. The iPod is still needed at times in order to verify the menu selections you are scrolling through when in use.

• Damage - The iPod can easily be damaged in the trunk if there are loose items in motion - if the iPod is stuck under extreme cornering or otherwise, it can render the iPod useless.

Other than that - the BB ice>Link Plus kit will be compatible with your mini iPod.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

walt22 said:


> This might sound crazy but am thinking about mounting the ipod mini in the trunk, enabling the text interface and using the radio controls to manage it. What I don't know is how often the text dislpay has to be enabled/disabled using the ipod. It won't be an isue if it is only when the ipod is removed or installed in the car. I might have to rethink my mounting plans if text needs to be enabled or disabled more often.
> 
> I just found out that the IceLink is on sale at my local BestBuy this week for $179. Do you know if that kit supports my ipod mini?
> Thanks


I found that once I had text working I never again looked at the iPod. I thought too about mounting it in the trunk but I couldn't find a place I felt safe leaving it. Secondly, I take it on the train with me when I commute to work so it was easier to have it in the cabin. I am going to keep mine in the glove box (when the cable arrives to hook the IceLink directly to the head unit) so that I don't have to mount it in the car. Currently the holster resides in one of my cup holders with the cable going under the back carpet, under the rear seat and in to the trunk via the fold down rear seat hatch. YMMV.

I have both a standard iPod and an iPod-mini working with a kit I purchased from BestBuy. I couldn't be happier. The Icelink does all the work, I can swap the two out without skipping a beat. No "load" times or anything, it just starts playing.

James.


----------



## walt22 (Apr 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The iPod mounted in the trunk of your BMW is not advisable for a few reasons:
> 
> • Heat - The iPod is very sensitive to heat. If left in the trunk on a sunny day, the trunk's temperatures can reach over 150 degrees. The iPod's battery and video display are very delicate, extreme heat can turn the iPod into an expensive paperweight in just one afternoon.
> 
> ...


 Good points, I don't plan to mount my ipod the trunk anymore.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> • Heat - The iPod is very sensitive to heat. If left in the trunk on a sunny day, the trunk's temperatures can reach over 150 degrees. The iPod's battery and video display are very delicate, extreme heat can turn the iPod into an expensive paperweight in just one afternoon.
> 
> .


ah carp.... I have it sitting in my console waiting to pick up my e90 right now......

scamper scamper scamper....... :tsk:  :bawling:


----------



## bjsbuds (Nov 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Sure - what firmware version are you using now?
> 
> This can be found by looking at the top right hand screen of the iPod when conencting to the ice>Link during the "Warning" disclaimer.


Version 3.05 - Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

bjsbuds said:


> Version 3.05 - Thanks


We do not have a v3.05 firmware - are you looking at the iPod's firmware and not the ice>Link's?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Hi Tom - got an '04 330cic with Sirius, no nav. Am I correct in assuming that your kit will enable me to use BOTH Sirius and my iPod (4g 60gb photo)? How would that work - when I press MODE do I get another choice besides SAT?

Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

hockeynut said:


> Hi Tom - got an '04 330cic with Sirius, no nav. Am I correct in assuming that your kit will enable me to use BOTH Sirius and my iPod (4g 60gb photo)? How would that work - when I press MODE do I get another choice besides SAT?
> 
> Thanks...


Correct. Pressing MODE 2 times will toggle between iPod and SIRIUS modes.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Correct. Pressing MODE 2 times will toggle between iPod and SIRIUS modes.


Awesome - thats what I wanted to hear.

Is this a DIY install, or should I get someone who knows what they are doing?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

hockeynut said:


> Awesome - thats what I wanted to hear.
> 
> Is this a DIY install, or should I get someone who knows what they are doing?


Give it a shot yourself, virtually impossible to mess anything up - if its too tough, take it to a professional. :thumbup:


----------



## tme (Jul 22, 2005)

Tom,

Which version of fw should I be using with my 2001 M3 with nav? I currently have 2.07, but wasn't sure if 2.B1 should be used.

I have been using my icelink for about a month. It was working perfectly, but recently it seems to be malfunctioning. When changing modes the cd mode does not appear. The only way I found to make it show up is to reset the navigation/radio fuse. Then it works for a few minutes, but then I start to hear some static noise and the battery indicator in the iPod fluctuates rapidly. 

I called tech support, and the person I spoke to (zoltan) said he would ship a new one out after receivng my info via email. Then I can send the old one back. I just want to know if the root cause for this has been found? Is it a software or hw problem? Could it be the intense heat (upper 90s)? 

Thanks


----------



## Olin Shivers (Jun 13, 2005)

*IceLink & trip computer*

I just read a post by Tom where he stated that when Icelink is displaying ID3V2 song title/artist info on your head unit, the head unit display can't be used for navigating around the Icelink control menus. And it occurred to me that there is another, large display surface in my car's console: my trip computer, which tells me stuff like gas mileage or outside temperature when I poke it by pressing on my turn-signal stalk.

I wondered if the trip computer is on an accessible msg bus, and, if so, perhaps Dension could use *it* as an aux display. E.g., you navigate with the head unit, but song title/artist info is posted to the trip computer's display. Or is the trip computer not accessible?
-Olin


----------



## DGarrett (Jun 25, 2004)

*My IceLink is HORRIBLE...*

Tom -

Maybe you can lend a hand... 2002 325i, no DSP, no CD

I picked up an IceLink from Bestbuy, installed it & upgraded software to 2B1. It worked great for about 20 minutes. Then garbage on the radio's text display, followed by the music cutting in and out, then CD CHECK comes up on the head unit... then nothing. Nada. The Mode button, when pressed, goes from the radio to NO DISK back to the radio.

In the past week since I installed it, it worked once for over an hour. Then nothing.

The IceLink unit itself gets very hot near the main connector (not the IceLink-iPod serial-style connector) at the square-ish bulge in the package. If I unplug the main connector then re-plug it, it will work fine for another 20-30 minutes. AND, tonight my wife noticed that when she jiggled the wire at the bottom of the cradle, it seemed to intermittently make connection to the iPod - the backlight on the iPod would come on all by itself in time with the jiggles. (You know, the jiggle as she says "why isn't this working?" ... "I can't believe you spent $200 bucks for this piece of crap")

 Any ideas?


----------



## e46aloha (Nov 23, 2004)

*Yet another question for Tom*

I just purchased a used Icelink Plus , Version 2.02, trunk mount. My car is a 2003 325i with stock Business CD radio, no nav. My Ipod is a 4th generation, 20gig. Am I understanding this correctly that I need to download from the Dension site the firmware that is for version 2.07 or ealier, for the text to radio? Are there any other downloads that I need to perform? Any hints or advice would be greatly appreciated, I'm looking forward to getting it up and running.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## bjsbuds (Nov 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We do not have a v3.05 firmware - are you looking at the iPod's firmware and not the ice>Link's?


Oops, didn't have my glasses on, it's 2.05 in the upper right hand corner on the Warning screen. Any help, or shoud I call densionusa direct? I am currently driving twice as far to work as normal, so it's really driving me crazy. Guess I'll eventually wear off the arrow key on my steering wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

tme said:


> Tom,
> 
> Which version of fw should I be using with my 2001 M3 with nav? I currently have 2.07, but wasn't sure if 2.B1 should be used.
> 
> ...


We are using a firmware version for the 01 vehicles w/ NAV called vBB2 - if you would like to email me directly, I will reply with a copy of the firmware and instructions.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Olin Shivers said:


> I just read a post by Tom where he stated that when Icelink is displaying ID3V2 song title/artist info on your head unit, the head unit display can't be used for navigating around the Icelink control menus. And it occurred to me that there is another, large display surface in my car's console: my trip computer, which tells me stuff like gas mileage or outside temperature when I poke it by pressing on my turn-signal stalk.
> 
> I wondered if the trip computer is on an accessible msg bus, and, if so, perhaps Dension could use *it* as an aux display. E.g., you navigate with the head unit, but song title/artist info is posted to the trip computer's display. Or is the trip computer not accessible?
> -Olin


Unfortunately, the OBC on the 3-series is off limits to the ice>Link, only avaiable on the 5-series' OBC for text display.

3-series display can still be seen on the NAV or Business CD MID.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

DGarrett said:


> Tom -
> 
> Maybe you can lend a hand... 2002 325i, no DSP, no CD
> 
> ...


Do you have Navigation?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

e46aloha said:


> I just purchased a used Icelink Plus , Version 2.02, trunk mount. My car is a 2003 325i with stock Business CD radio, no nav. My Ipod is a 4th generation, 20gig. Am I understanding this correctly that I need to download from the Dension site the firmware that is for version 2.07 or ealier, for the text to radio? Are there any other downloads that I need to perform? Any hints or advice would be greatly appreciated, I'm looking forward to getting it up and running.
> Thanks for your time.


For Business CD - we recommend FW 2B1, it has text display integrated into the update. Email me offline for a copy and instructions.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

bjsbuds said:


> Oops, didn't have my glasses on, it's 2.05 in the upper right hand corner on the Warning screen. Any help, or shoud I call densionusa direct? I am currently driving twice as far to work as normal, so it's really driving me crazy. Guess I'll eventually wear off the arrow key on my steering wheel.


Yea, it's old firmware - fee lfree to contact me directly and I can offer asssitance over the phone as well or even email.


----------



## DGarrett (Jun 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have Navigation?


nope - no Nav. Just the standard "Business" headunit.

-D


----------



## cjp (Jul 19, 2005)

*2002 X5 Question for Tom*

I just purchased a 2002 X5 with the business CD. I wanted to know if the IceLink Plus is compatible with this model and if so, what is the difference between the Icelind adaptor and the BMW/iPod adaptor?

Which IceLink model do i need to buy and where is the best place to buy it and have it installed?

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

DGarrett said:


> nope - no Nav. Just the standard "Business" headunit.
> 
> -D


email me directly at [email protected] and we'll get you set up with the needed files.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

cjp said:


> I just purchased a 2002 X5 with the business CD. I wanted to know if the IceLink Plus is compatible with this model and if so, what is the difference between the Icelind adaptor and the BMW/iPod adaptor?
> 
> Which IceLink model do i need to buy and where is the best place to buy it and have it installed?
> 
> Thanks,


Rather than list all of the features of the ice>Link vs. the BMW adaptor (it could make for a very long post), everything can be found in our BMW Supplement:

http://densionusa.com/forum/Product_Catalogue_BMW.pdf

Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## danfulton (Jul 27, 2005)

Help!

I have purchased icelink for my E39 530, 2001 model with standard audio.

I've followed the instructions to the letter, including disconnecting the battery, but ...

It does not work.

When I connect the icelink, and reconnect the battery, the radio head unit does not offer the cd changer, the mode button only offers radio and tape.

Do I have a non functioning icelink, are there any tricks I can try to see if the unit functions, some kind of test mode ?

Please help!

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

danfulton said:


> Help!
> 
> I have purchased icelink for my E39 530, 2001 model with standard audio.
> 
> ...


Two things we'll need to check:

1) The 3-pin adapter in the trunk (I'm assuming you are using the trunk interface) needs to have the brown wire in the #1 postion of the plug, if it is in the center - it is the wrong plug.

2) is the iPod charging when inserted into the ice>Link interface? This will determine if the ice>Link Plus module is getting powered.

If you would like additional technical support over the phone, I can be reached @ 562.595.5153 x115.


----------



## danfulton (Jul 27, 2005)

Tom,

I'm not using the trunk interface - I am in the UK.

The ipod is not getting charged.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

danfulton said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'm not using the trunk interface - I am in the UK.
> 
> ...


If the iPod is not charging - there is a loose connection in the harness. I would consult with your specific vendor or installer to see if they would possibly exchange the kit or take a look at your BMW personally.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Random play across iPod*

Hi Tom

Laszlo told me he would ask you this, but I thought it would be faster to enquire here.

How does one set the icelink so that the Random button is not limited to the album (if I were to be in album mode) but across the iPod.

Or should I not be starting off in album mode but somewhere else.

Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Jspira said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Laszlo told me he would ask you this, but I thought it would be faster to enquire here.
> 
> ...


The key to the ice>Link is playlists.

The Random mode is limited to the playlist you are currently playing - if you wanted to shuffle the entire iPod - make the entire iPod into a playlist. I do the same thing as "CD 1" in my e39 and let the playlist shuffle the entire iPod.

BTW - I have some BT install questions for you, could I ask your assistance in PM?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The key to the ice>Link is playlists.
> 
> The Random mode is limited to the playlist you are currently playing - if you wanted to shuffle the entire iPod - make the entire iPod into a playlist. I do the same thing as "CD 1" in my e39 and let the playlist shuffle the entire iPod.
> 
> BTW - I have some BT install questions for you, could I ask your assistance in PM?


Thanks. I'll try that - Apple just sent me a few iPods last week and I must confess I had never paid much attention to their features before. After using the new 20G color model, I'm hooked.

See your mail re Bluetooth!


----------



## caylan (May 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> ...I would consult with your specific vendor or installer to see if they would possibly exchange the kit or take a look at your BMW personally.


Speaking of Vendor...Tom, I broke down & bought a kit from BB today against your rec cause the BB had a $50 off the MSRP. The sales kid said that the kit DID include a dock cable in addition to a dock cradle.

WRONG.

Do you know if or when BB will carry the dock cable kit? Is there anyway I can exchange it via DensionUSA?

TIA


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

caylan said:


> Speaking of Vendor...Tom, I broke down & bought a kit from BB today against your rec cause the BB had a $50 off the MSRP. The sales kid said that the kit DID include a dock cable in addition to a dock cradle.
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> ...


Our agreement with BB is specifically for the kits w/ the Actve Cradle, unfortunately we cannot exchange an item that was not originally purchased from us. It even says on the box that the Active Cradle is included - the salesperson should have paid more attention.

I would recommend returning the unit and ordering the complete ice>Link Plus from us directly, or ordering the dock cable seperately.


----------



## caylan (May 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Our agreement with BB is specifically for the kits w/ the Actve Cradle, unfortunately we cannot exchange an item that was not originally purchased from us. It even says on the box that the Active Cradle is included - the salesperson should have paid more attention.
> 
> I would recommend returning the unit and ordering the complete ice>Link Plus from us directly, or ordering the dock cable seperately.


Thanks. for clarification!


----------



## Z3Papa (Dec 20, 2004)

Any suggestion on the route for wiring if I want to use the trunk hookup but want the Ipod stored in the console of my Z3. There appears to be two access points in the car's trunk but it appears it will be an adventure either way.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Z3Papa said:


> Any suggestion on the route for wiring if I want to use the trunk hookup but want the Ipod stored in the console of my Z3. There appears to be two access points in the car's trunk but it appears it will be an adventure either way.


Yes - do *not * use the trunk interface in the Z3, wiring is a pain compared to the radio kit! The Radio interface offers the exact features and is MUCH easier for installation.

Make sure you have your radio code handy before installation. :thumbup:


----------



## Z3Papa (Dec 20, 2004)

Very harsh -- I have already installed the trunk unit in the trunk for the time being and would not feel right to take back the open box unit simply because I was stupid enough to choose the wrong type. Oh well, I will live and learn and see what can be done to route this to the preferred location.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Z3Papa said:


> Very harsh -- I have already installed the trunk unit in the trunk for the time being and would not feel right to take back the open box unit simply because I was stupid enough to choose the wrong type. Oh well, I will live and learn and see what can be done to route this to the preferred location.


You misunderstood my post. I was trying to give helpful advice. :thumbup:

I didn't say it was impossible to install the trunk interface nor give the impression that you were "stupid" in making a decision, please don't take my prior post as a flame. From the wording of your previous post, I was under the impression you were still making a decision on which kit to buy.

The radio kit is just simply easier to install compared to the trunk interface on the e36/37 models.


----------



## danfulton (Jul 27, 2005)

Got a replacement unit for my original non functioning one today, installed in 10 minutes, working great, apart from the text.

I have a 2001 E39 (angel eye update), with business radio / tape head unit.

The icelink is using 2.B1 firmware - have tried the setup - icelink - text selection, but the radio display doesn't change to display Select CD x.

Should it work with my head unit?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## leobag (Sep 4, 2004)

Tom G. said:


> The data cable (or iPod connector) provides power and a charging source for the iPod just as the trunk interface kit does. Features are exactly the same on both kits.


I'm sorry, but I think i may be missing something (like braincells). When I mentioned data cable, I was referring to the CD-Changer cable that goes from the radio to the trunk.

Here is what I don't understand, the cd-changer hook up in the trunk has two connectors, a 6-pin and 3-pin, they are both supposed to connect to the iceLink cable (using the trunk kit).

For the radio-kit install option, how would the iceLink hook up to the back of the radio? The cd-changer port on the back of the radio is a single male 10-pin connector (not the same connection as in the trunk) - is there some other cable included with the radio-kit? Also, I can't find much info on the radio-kit for BMW, are they available an the retail locations?

Thanks+


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

leobag said:


> I'm sorry, but I think i may be missing something (like braincells). When I mentioned data cable, I was referring to the CD-Changer cable that goes from the radio to the trunk.
> 
> Here is what I don't understand, the cd-changer hook up in the trunk has two connectors, a 6-pin and 3-pin, they are both supposed to connect to the iceLink cable (using the trunk kit).
> 
> ...


There is a new R17 connector harness that plugs in between the BMW stock harness and radio. This will take the power off the radio wiring harness itself.

Remember, that CD Changer cable in the trunk originates from the radio.


----------



## leobag (Sep 4, 2004)

Tom G. said:


> There is a new R17 connector harness that plugs in between the BMW stock harness and radio. This will take the power off the radio wiring harness itself.


Thanks, that was what I was trying to get at... if the "radio" version came with a _different_ cable, not just a _shorter_ cable. So I guess this R17 connector is the ticket.

Is there a picture of this connector? Where is this option available and is it specific to a year/model of bmw? The dension support site doesn't offer an install-pdf for the radio-install option.


----------



## saloveku (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm sure it is somewhere in the Icelink threads but I can' t find the anwer to these questions.
the Denison site is not helpful nor is the Installation Manual:

Does the Icelink on an 2005 X3 work with DSP if I don't have a cd changer? I know I need the DSP converter accessory but all the documentation points to needing a changer.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

saloveku said:


> I'm sure it is somewhere in the Icelink threads but I can' t find the anwer to these questions.
> the Denison site is not helpful nor is the Installation Manual:
> 
> Does the Icelink on an 2005 X3 work with DSP if I don't have a cd changer? I know I need the DSP converter accessory but all the documentation points to needing a changer.


DSP is tricky on these vehicles as it can either be a digital or analog connection (2 different types of flavors of DSP). Does your X3 have the 693 package with Sirius prewiring?

If not, your connections will be in the center console underneath the armrest storage compartment. If you do have Sirius Prewiring, the connections will be in the cargo area on the left side.

If you can see a 3 & 6 pin adapter present, it is Analog DSP or Analog and the DSP converter is not needed. If you have a 3 pin adapter and coaxial cable, you will need the DSP adapter.

You will need what Dension calls the "trunk interface kit" since you will not be connecting directly at the radio. Getting this kit will allow for the DSP adapter to be utilized, if needed.

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

leobag said:


> Thanks, that was what I was trying to get at... if the "radio" version came with a _different_ cable, not just a _shorter_ cable. So I guess this R17 connector is the ticket.
> 
> Is there a picture of this connector? Where is this option available and is it specific to a year/model of bmw? The dension support site doesn't offer an install-pdf for the radio-install option.


Pictures of the connectors will be in the instructions that were previously posted. Also keep in mind that your MY1997 radio will not be able to display ID3 text unless you upgrade to the newer Business CD models found in the M-roadsters/coupe and Z3 vehicles.


----------



## leobag (Sep 4, 2004)

Tom G. said:


> Pictures of the connectors will be in the instructions that were previously posted.


 Thanks again Tom. I quickly went through the thread and was unable to locate the instructions that were previously posted. Does anyone have a link?

I did upgrade to the Business CD (Z3, CD43) head unit, how many characters are able to be shown on the display? (this feature may not matter to me because I will probably use the iPod UI)

And finally, where can I find the I20_BMW_R17? (I can't even find it on the dension site) Is the radio>icelink cable available separately?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Here you go! You should be able to see an 8-character scrolling display.

ice>Link Plus R17 Radio Interface Kit Installation Instructions: http://densionusa.com/html/Installs/ice_Link/I20BMWR170305_inst.pdf
[861kb, 9 pages] Requires Adobe Acrobat 5.0 or later to view

If you can't find it on the site, contact me via PM or Dension directly - either can help.


----------



## saloveku (Jun 10, 2005)

Tom G. said:


> DSP is tricky on these vehicles as it can either be a digital or analog connection (2 different types of flavors of DSP). Does your X3 have the 693 package with Sirius prewiring?
> 
> thanks Tom
> 
> ...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

saloveku said:


> Tom G. said:
> 
> 
> > DSP is tricky on these vehicles as it can either be a digital or analog connection (2 different types of flavors of DSP). Does your X3 have the 693 package with Sirius prewiring?
> ...


----------



## saloveku (Jun 10, 2005)

Tom G. said:


> Hard to say, the best thing to do would be to check for the connections under the armrest bucket.
> 
> There is no difference in display other than an extra selection appearing when the ice>Link is connected (or CD Changer, since the icelink emulates that piece).


Tom,

I keep thinking up these questions as I wait for my X3 to arrive:

1. I am leaseing and want to install the icelink in the center console. Does the install require any damage to the vehicle i.e. even screw holes (if i put the holder in the console with double sided tape?)

2. If the answer above is no damage (and therefore I assume I don't have to ask the dealer if it is OK to do it), am I correct in assuming it can be removed at the end of the lease without damage?

3. Still unclear from your earlier post..I may need two additional pieces from Denison; the DSP adapter, if I do not have 3 and 6 pin adapter and a trunk interface kit?

4. Still unclear, if I don't have a CD changer, does the icelink get connected through the trunk area?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

saloveku said:


> Tom,
> 
> I keep thinking up these questions as I wait for my X3 to arrive:
> 
> 1. I am leaseing and want to install the icelink in the center console. Does the install require any damage to the vehicle i.e. even screw holes (if i put the holder in the console with double sided tape?)


Even if you decided to mount the Cradle into the center console, it is easily replaceable. I wouldn't use the double sided tape - heat will ruin the tape's adhesiveness. A replacement center console insert couldn't be over $25.



saloveku said:


> 2. If the answer above is no damage (and therefore I assume I don't have to ask the dealer if it is OK to do it), am I correct in assuming it can be removed at the end of the lease without damage?


Absolutely - no wires are cut, the vehicle can be returned to stock at any time.



saloveku said:


> 3. Still unclear from your earlier post..I may need two additional pieces from Denison; the DSP adapter, if I do not have 3 and 6 pin adapter and a trunk interface kit?


It depends on where your connections are and if you have DSP or not. If you have the 3 and 6 pin connectors present, you either have analog DSP or no DSP at all. If you have a coaxial cable and 3 pin connector, you have Digital DSP and require the additional adapter.

http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2005x37si.jpg

The picture (link, as pictures don't seem to be working at this particular moment) show a non-DSP or analog DSP connection as confirmed by the 2 adapters on the left. The coaxial cables on the right have plastic sheathing on them - they could either be for Bluetooth, Sirius, or BMW Assist. The coaxal cable that is used for DSP will never have the plastic sheathing on the end and will have a 90-degree bend.



saloveku said:


> 4. Still unclear, if I don't have a CD changer, does the icelink get connected through the trunk area?


Not on the X3, the conenctions source through underneath the center console area. If you have Sirius prewiring (option 693) - the conenctions are brought over to the cargo area on the driver's side.


----------



## saloveku (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Tom, I'll wait until the vehicle actually comes with my next questions!!


----------



## Olin Shivers (Jun 13, 2005)

*Manuals for BMW head units?*

In my effort (as described in a previous post) to get IceLink capability in my '95 E36 BMW, I upgraded the
dead head unit with a newer Rover/MG/BMW CD player head unit, with RDS capability. I bought the head
unit on EBay. Now I'd like to find a manual for the thing. I checked out both the BMW & Blaupunkt web sites.
Blaupunkt only seems to list things they sell directly. BMW's web site is useless brochure-ware; they just
don't "get" the web.

So now I'm turning to this forum. Can anyone tell me where I might find a PDF file for my new head unit?
A picture is at http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5787039269&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEAFB:IT&rd=1

Next step: buying my IceLink unit.
-Olin


----------



## tme (Jul 22, 2005)

bremmma said:


> Has anyone else had similar problems: I installed the Ice Link about a week ago, and it worked fine for 2 days. Next day, it got really hot in NJ (mid-to-upper 90's) and after being parked in the sun all day, I got in the car, and the Ice Link didnt work. After disconnecting and reconnecting the battery (about an hour later, after being parked in my garage) the Ice Link was back to normal. This happened two days in a row last week. The unit worked fine over the weekend, then acted up again on Monday this week -- it wouldnt work right when I got into the car, then started working fine about 20 minutes later, with no battery disconnect this time.
> 
> So, has anyone else noticed their Ice Link working funny in hot conditions? Or do I have a defective unit?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I have had similar problems, that I described earlier in the thread. I spoke to Dension support yesterday and they are sending me a new unit with 2.B2. Supposedly it fixes many IBUS problems, and I shouldn't experience the same thing. The rep said heat should have no effect... Although I tried to say I saw a correlation.


----------



## alex2315 (Aug 17, 2005)

*icelink install*

I want to install the icelink system on my E46, but I am not sure how to run the wire from the trunk to the front of the car (I do not have split/fold rear seats). Is there a lot of disassembly required?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

alex2315 said:


> I want to install the icelink system on my E46, but I am not sure how to run the wire from the trunk to the front of the car (I do not have split/fold rear seats). Is there a lot of disassembly required?


Not much.

You'll need to remove the bottom portion of the seat, it simply lifts out. Once removed, you will see a foam grommet with cabling sticking out on the driver's side, you can fish the wire through there to enter the cabin.

Run the wires alongside the door sill where the carpet meets the doorsill and stop right about where your seat memory buttons are - there will be a split in the carpeting wher you can run the wiring (underneath the seat rails) to the center console.

Do you have the ice>Link kit already?

:thumbup:


----------



## ahmadof (Jul 10, 2005)

*radio dropping out*

Hi, i have the ice - link plus installed ina 2004 BMW X5 with nav. It works well, but after some time it drops out to FM and is not recognized. if i wait for a while, it will come back. What do i need to do to fix this? Also the unit does not shut off when the car is off. How do i fix this? Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

ahmadof said:


> Hi, i have the ice - link plus installed ina 2004 BMW X5 with nav. It works well, but after some time it drops out to FM and is not recognized. if i wait for a while, it will come back. What do i need to do to fix this? Also the unit does not shut off when the car is off. How do i fix this? Thanks


I need to know what firmware version you are using on the icelink. This is found in the top right hand corner of the iPod's screen during the "Don't browse while driving" message.


----------



## ahmadof (Jul 10, 2005)

*it's v 2.06*

version 2.06



Tom G. said:


> I need to know what firmware version you are using on the icelink. This is found in the top right hand corner of the iPod's screen during the "Don't browse while driving" message.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

matwags said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have a 2002 330i (build date 10/01) without Nav or CD changer. I have a HK Buisness CD. I have an MP3 player, but it is not an IPOD. What are my options for an AUX input? I currently use a Monster FM transmitter, which works pretty well. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Matt,

Your radio is not capable of an AUX connection without either replacing the HU to a 10/02+ model or using an aftermarket Soundgate/Blitzsafe adapter to convert the CD Changer port to an AUX connection. Either way you go, you will still need a power connection in order to charge your mp3 player.

What about getting a BMW-dedicated iPod and the ice>link? The iPod nano can be had for as little as $199 nowadays, and the ice>Link Plus will give you all the options you need for integration and a charging source - as well as ID3 text display.


----------



## matwags (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. 

So am I correct about the postion of the CD changer input slot? Is it in the trunk, just in front of one of the sub housings? I would then get a Blitzsafe/Soundgate adapter or the ice>link and hook it in there. Then I obtain an rca type cable that I run from the trunk to the arm rest?

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

matwags said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So am I correct about the postion of the CD changer input slot? Is it in the trunk, just in front of one of the sub housings? I would then get a Blitzsafe/Soundgate adapter or the ice>link and hook it in there. Then I obtain an rca type cable that I run from the trunk to the arm rest?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure of what you are referring to as an "input" slot, the CD Changer connections consist of a 3-pin and 6-pin connection in the trunk. This is in the trunk area on the driver's side, behind the trunk liner.








The ice>Link is indended for the iPod only, it is not an AUX connection.

If you want the AUX connection you will have to look into the Soundgate/Blitzsafe pieces. This will convert the CD Changer port to an AUX port, so that you can plug your MP3 player into the 2 RCA jacks it gives.


----------



## matwags (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt reply. I really like the look of the new Ipod. That may be a way to go.


----------



## bokonon (Dec 25, 2004)

scharebear said:


> If only two add-ons that you need are Sat. and ipod then blitzsafe's smart adapter for xm has a pass thru connector as well to keep CD changer or any other device that uses 3&6 pin harness (ice-link in your case). Works well with all info displayed on MID and steering wheel controls intact.


Thanks. I looked at the blitzsafe website and based on what I found I don't think that adapter will work for me for 2 reasons. First, it appears the passthru for the CD changer is only for Alpine changers, not BMW OEM. I don't think the Icelink would work with the Alpine connector.

Second, it appears the XM connector is for BMW satellite-ready radios. The radio in my 2002 nav equipped car is not satellite-ready. I would need to replace the radio and the nav computer to be satellite ready.

The info on the blitzsafe website is limited, so please let me know if I am mistaken. But it looks like the "Aux3" would get around these issues.


----------



## Slagheap (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll throw my question in here as well. (Tom, I emailed you separately as well, but I guess I should share my question on this forum).

I have a 2001 330xi. I bought it used, so I don't have the details of what it originally came with. The head unit is a Business CD.

I bought the Dension Ice>Link Plus from Best Buy, and after that found the cables in my trunk. It looks like I probably have the DSP and would need an adapter.

Can you confirm from this picture:








I've obviously got the coax (though no right-angle connector like some posts mentioned), and the 3-pin harness has the brown wire in the middle which I thought was only for the cell phone add-on. Are these the right set of wires? Should I keep digging? These were behind the carpeting up high on the left side of the trunk.

Assuming I do need the DSP adapter, is there any way I can order that separately? The Dension online shopping site seems to only allow it be bought along with the Ice>Link. I've already bought and opened the one from Best Buy, so I'd prefer not to have to return it.

Thanks,
Malcolm


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Slagheap said:


> I'll throw my question in here as well. (Tom, I emailed you separately as well, but I guess I should share my question on this forum).
> 
> I have a 2001 330xi. I bought it used, so I don't have the details of what it originally came with. The head unit is a Business CD.
> 
> ...


Malcom,

I never got your email - I can be reached at [email protected].

The 3-series was never offered with DSP, those are your Phone conenctions you have in your hand. The Best Buy kits will work fine with your application if you want the Active Cradle - most people opt for the docking cable for a completely stealth mounting location (glovebox, sunglass holder, etc)


----------



## Slagheap (Sep 12, 2005)

Tom G. said:


> Malcom,
> 
> The 3-series was never offered with DSP, those are your Phone conenctions you have in your hand. The Best Buy kits will work fine with your application if you want the Active Cradle - most people opt for the docking cable for a completely stealth mounting location (glovebox, sunglass holder, etc)


Wow... fast response! Ok. So if those are my phone connections, I need to keep digging for my 3 and 6-pin harnesses then? Should they definitely be in that area of the trunk? I saw reference elsewhere to finding them in the console but I think that was just on the X3, right?

Thanks again,
Malcolm


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Slagheap said:


> Wow... fast response! Ok. So if those are my phone connections, I need to keep digging for my 3 and 6-pin harnesses then? Should they definitely be in that area of the trunk? I saw reference elsewhere to finding them in the console but I think that was just on the X3, right?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Malcolm


All X3's connections originate from the armrest console, the "prewired" X3s merely have an extension cable running to the cargo area.

Look far behind the amplifier touching the sheet metal - the connections will be in a cloth sheath behind there.


----------



## matwags (Aug 29, 2005)

Tom G. said:


> I'm not sure of what you are referring to as an "input" slot, the CD Changer connections consist of a 3-pin and 6-pin connection in the trunk. This is in the trunk area on the driver's side, behind the trunk liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom,

I didn't see the picture when I first responded. Thanks. What I was looking at on the drivers side of the trunk is something different, it was a female rather than male connection. I am glad I asked.


----------



## Slagheap (Sep 12, 2005)

Tom G. said:


> Look far behind the amplifier touching the sheet metal - the connections will be in a cloth sheath behind there.


Tom,

Thanks again... you were right, I just had to keep digging for the right set of wires. I got everything connected and it works great.

Malcolm


----------



## bremmma (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom,

Is the nano fully capable with the IceLink? I tried my nano with my IceLink the day I bought it, and the first time I connected it, it worked fine (sound, text display, steering wheel control, etc). Unhooked it, and hooked it up again the next day, and now I can get text display fine, steering wheel controls work, but no sound. My regular 40GB iPod photo works fine still -- the issue is with the Nano only. Any ideas why the nano is acting funny?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bremmma said:


> Tom,
> 
> Is the nano fully capable with the IceLink? I tried my nano with my IceLink the day I bought it, and the first time I connected it, it worked fine (sound, text display, steering wheel control, etc). Unhooked it, and hooked it up again the next day, and now I can get text display fine, steering wheel controls work, but no sound. My regular 40GB iPod photo works fine still -- the issue is with the Nano only. Any ideas why the nano is acting funny?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I have the nano in my 5-series, everything is working perfectly for the past couple days of torture testing. Try rebooting the nano and confirm the connector is firmly seated - it's a tight fit.


----------



## Jackflash (Mar 6, 2005)

*Icelink with NAV*

Tom,

Any news when the firmware for systems with nav will be out of the beta phase? I reeeeeaaallly want to have the ID3 text.... :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Jackflash said:


> Tom,
> 
> Any news when the firmware for systems with nav will be out of the beta phase? I reeeeeaaallly want to have the ID3 text.... :thumbup:


As of right now firmware v2B2 is final for NAV, there is only an issue with the font changing back from large to small on titles longer than 8 characters.

The new firmware works awesome - the engineers were even able to implement the NAV control know to control the click wheel on the iPod, a *very* cool feature.


----------



## saloveku (Jun 10, 2005)

*X3 Icelink issues*

Tom,

I took my X3 (no Nav, no CD changer, and DSP) to a good installer today with the Denison kit. Lo and behold they couldn't find any cabling connected to the head unit. I guess this is because the vehicle was assembled at the factory without a changer ordered.

So, do I have to get a cable from BMW to attache the icelink to (and if so what kind)? And if I get a factory cable, is there anything I need from Denison? Or is there a cable adapter from Denison so that I don't need anything from BMW?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tanooki2 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Invalidate Warranty?*

I have a 2005 325Ci and am considering the Ice Link option for my iPod. I am leasing the car (if that makes any difference) and I have heard a rumor that installation of the Ice Link (or any other brand) would invalidate the warranty. Any truth to this? I can't imagine since my BMW sales person even recommended some other type of iPod connection than the BMW equipment. Just wanted to check.

Thanks. :drive:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Tanooki2 said:


> I have a 2005 325Ci and am considering the Ice Link option for my iPod. I am leasing the car (if that makes any difference) and I have heard a rumor that installation of the Ice Link (or any other brand) would invalidate the warranty. Any truth to this? I can't imagine since my BMW sales person even recommended some other type of iPod connection than the BMW equipment. Just wanted to check.
> 
> Thanks. :drive:


Totally untrue - this is a direct violation of the Moss-Magnusson Warranty Act. Installing the ice>Link Plus will not void your warranty.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Tom fixed my Ice Link today with the new firmware and it is 1000X better than the beta. He also dropped in my Sirius, so now I am full of music! Thanks Tom! :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

16hr Day said:


> Tom fixed my Ice Link today with the new firmware and it is 1000X better than the beta. He also dropped in my Sirius, so now I am full of music! Thanks Tom! :thumbup:


Glad to help - email coming soon! :thumbup:


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Tom,

Thanks for sending me the updated firmware.

I put all the necessary files into my IPod, but seem to have a problem with updating the Ice Link.

Here's what I did.

1. Turn ignition to position #2. This lights up the car
2. Power up radio and get it to cdc
3. Select Genres/_config/All/Update/Start_Update.mp3 song and play it on my IPod.
4. Attach IPod to cradle
5. Wait.

Here's what happens.

1. My first song starts to play when I put the IPod into the cradle.
- Is this supposed to happen?
2. I waited around 8 minutes (2 songs) before I removed the IPod and reinserted Ipod to see if the new version was being indicated as being installed.
3. It still said it was version 2.05
4. I did this twice just in case.

Am I doing something wrong?
Should the IPod screen show me somehow that the update is happening. I see nothing indicating that it is. The only thing I see is the first song information (and hear that song)

I don't see the following:
After about 3-5 minutes, ice>Link will restart with the new firmware. While displaying "Don't browse.." message you can check your firmware version number in the top right corner of the iPod's screen. The firmware version should read "ICE V22.B2" for verification. 

Once again Tom, is there something I'm not doing?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## saloveku (Jun 10, 2005)

saloveku said:


> Tom,
> 
> I took my X3 (no Nav, no CD changer, and DSP) to a good installer today with the Denison kit. Lo and behold they couldn't find any cabling connected to the head unit. I guess this is because the vehicle was assembled at the factory without a changer ordered.
> 
> ...


Tom,

You missed this one. Any advice?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

saloveku said:


> Tom,
> 
> I took my X3 (no Nav, no CD changer, and DSP) to a good installer today with the Denison kit. Lo and behold they couldn't find any cabling connected to the head unit. I guess this is because the vehicle was assembled at the factory without a changer ordered.
> 
> ...


Your installer was looking in the wrong place for the connections, the connections are underneath the center console - with a DSP connection you can find one of the two configurations:

1) 3-pin and 6-pin adapter - Non DSP or analog DSP connection, no DSP adapter required. 
2) 3-pin and coaxial cable - DSP adapter is required.

If your X3 has the SA693 Sirius Prewire package, the connections will be in the cargo area on the driver's side.

Examples:








This picture shows a non-DSP or analog DSP connection in the center console (bucket removed)








This picture is of an X3 with the SA693 package, this clearly has the Sirius prewiring in the cargo area. There are coaxial cables present, but not the correct ones for DSP since they have plastic covering over the cables. A Digital DSP coaxial cable will always have a 90-degree bend and have no plastic covering.

Hopefully this helps, if you do need the DSP converter - I have these in stock. Feel free to pass my information to your installer if he has any questions.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zentenn said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for sending me the updated firmware.
> 
> ...


First of all, thanks for the detailed report. It's as if I was there! :thumbup:

Once the start_update.mp3 files is playing, it should kick into update mode as soon as the iPod is connected to the ice>Link. Does the ice>Link show the Dension logo when connected?

I have a feeling the update is too much for the icelink. Try by erasing any update files in the iPod and let's update to v2.07, which is more stable than your current 2.05. Once you have 2.07 up and running, then try updating to 2B2.

I'll reply to your email with v2.07, we'll get your ILP module updated!

This is a prime example why updates are not posted as links, some scenerios are a case-by-case basis.


----------



## saloveku (Jun 10, 2005)

Tom,

Thanks a lot. But if there is nothing connected to the head unit, would there be cabling in the center console?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

saloveku said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks a lot. But if there is nothing connected to the head unit, would there be cabling in the center console?


The head unit is irrevalent in a DSP configuration - forget it's there. The ice>Link simply emulates a CD Changer, the connections will either be on one of two locations described earlier.


----------



## downtownva (Sep 21, 2005)

*Buzz Sound In Icelink Setup*

Below is a post from a thread

I have my Ipod all setup and everything works great. I notice that I can hear background noise like a buzz sound coming from my speakers. I have the volume control set to 2V and turned of the EQ in the ipod. I have a 2001 BMW X5 with DSP. I connected the radio shack D/A box to your custom cable. This sounds like alternator noise in my sound system. If I turn on the AC it becomes louder. If I disconnect the left and right input from the D/A converter the sound goes away(with the car running). Also, the sound is not there if I do not start the car. (Sounds perfect with car off)

Please help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

downtownva said:


> Below is a post from a thread
> 
> I have my Ipod all setup and everything works great. I notice that I can hear background noise like a buzz sound coming from my speakers. I have the volume control set to 2V and turned of the EQ in the ipod. I have a 2001 BMW X5 with DSP. I connected the radio shack D/A box to your custom cable. This sounds like alternator noise in my sound system. If I turn on the AC it becomes louder. If I disconnect the left and right input from the D/A converter the sound goes away(with the car running). Also, the sound is not there if I do not start the car. (Sounds perfect with car off)
> 
> Please help.


Where was the unit purchased from?


----------



## bremmma (Jul 6, 2005)

*New Firmware??*

Tom,

I currently run 2B1 with my 2004 X3. I've got DSP, but no NAV. Should I get the upgrade to 2B2, or is that just for NAV?

In general, what does 2B2 offer that 2B1 does not?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bremmma said:


> Tom,
> 
> I currently run 2B1 with my 2004 X3. I've got DSP, but no NAV. Should I get the upgrade to 2B2, or is that just for NAV?
> 
> ...


For Business CD users, 2B2 will offer no additional features over 2B1 - it's safe to stick with what you are currently using.

The differences between 2B1 and 2B2 was intended for NAV only.


----------



## cpw (Sep 3, 2005)

Ordered my Ice>Link Plus from Tom yesterday and it should arrive tomorrow. Thanks Tom!
Can someone tell me whether I have DSP or not? I assume it means Digital Signal Processing and I assume I have it since there is a button w/ a speaker icon on my dash that creates a "surroundish" efffect.
I have Nav and my car is an '03 330xi built in 5/03.
Thx,
CPW


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cpw said:


> Ordered my Ice>Link Plus from Tom yesterday and it should arrive tomorrow. Thanks Tom!
> Can someone tell me whether I have DSP or not? I assume it means Digital Signal Processing and I assume I have it since there is a button w/ a speaker icon on my dash that creates a "surroundish" efffect.
> I have Nav and my car is an '03 330xi built in 5/03.
> Thx,
> CPW


Glad to assist!

The 3-series was never offered with DSP, the speaker icon is an "imaging" button for your H/K system. You definitely do not need the DSP adapter.

DSP was only available in the 5 series & M5, 7 series, X5, X3 and Z4.


----------



## joker465 (Aug 17, 2004)

If I have the Dension cradle mount option and wish to use the Proclip mounting option do I need to purchase anything besides the console mount? Or do I also need a device holder from proclip. I've had my cradle resting in one of my cupholders since I installed it. Looking to complete the install.


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

I just want to tell everybody who's having trouble with their IceLink what my setup is now that it's working properly.

Initially, my IceLink had the 2.05 firmware out of the package. I bought it at Best Buy on 9-17-05. I tried to update the firmware by downloading the vb2b. It didnt work, so I tried to install the 2.07 firmware, then the vb2b, and the module froze up and the CDC was no longer being recognized. I went back to BB today and they switched out the module for a new one (props to them)which just happended to be the vb2b firmware. Now I can read the IDtags and search for songs by artist/song/album. Also, the IPod turns itself off after a couple of minutes when I shut off the car and I have no i issues with changing the bass/treble and having the ID tags interfering with that. (I read somwhere that someone had a problem with that situation) There is no hesitation waiting for a new song search either. It is very smooth and works the way I expected it to in the first place :thumbsup: 

My car is a 2005 325 cic with the Business CD head unit and the IceLink is the current v2b2 firmware. I also have the latest version of ITunes which is now 5.0.1.4 as of today.

Maybe this can help someone.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Glad everything is in working order and you are back on the road with music! :thumbup:


----------



## splunk (Sep 26, 2005)

*My Bluetooth Phone connection no longer works*

Hi Tom,

I recently got the Ice>Link Plus in my 2004 e46 318 BMW which has the BMW bluetooth preparation (with the business Cd HU). After the Ice>Link Plus was installed I could not recieve sound for my calls. Callers on the other end can hear me, however I was no able to hear them. What could be the cause of this?

I am using v2.07 with photo ipod version 1.2. Furthermore, where can I get the v2b1 firmware? Searched the whole dension website and can not find it!

Cheers,

Splunk


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

splunk said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I recently got the Ice>Link Plus in my 2004 e46 318 BMW which has the BMW bluetooth preparation (with the business Cd HU). After the Ice>Link Plus was installed I could not recieve sound for my calls. Callers on the other end can hear me, however I was no able to hear them. What could be the cause of this?
> 
> ...


Being that you are in Australia, I believe you only have the choice of the radio interface kit. In the states, I recommend the trunk interface kit is use for BT configurations. Thus, your wiring harness must be modified.

This thread had the same issue and get everything worked out with some minor rewiring.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=206474

As for your firmware question, firmware is available on an as-needed basis, it is no longer available from the website. Email me the following information and I will reply with the firmware needed:

Year
Model
iPod Generation
Current ice>Link Firmware Version
Business CD or Navigation


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Tom,

I have a quick question for you regarding charging the IPod while it's in the cradle. I understand the battery only has so many times it can be recharged before it needs to be replaced. Will having the IPod charge while in the car reduce the life of the battery? Should I disable the charge function and only do full charges when needed?

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zentenn said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have a quick question for you regarding charging the IPod while it's in the cradle. I understand the battery only has so many times it can be recharged before it needs to be replaced. Will having the IPod charge while in the car reduce the life of the battery? Should I disable the charge function and only do full charges when needed?
> 
> Thanks


According to Apple, the iPod is rated for 400 charge cycles. Here's how I use my iPod:

1. Unplug iPod from computer, take to car
2. Plug iPod into ice>Link, charging
3. Unplug from car
4. Plug into computer at work, use as external HDD
5. Unplug after work
6. Plug iPod into ice>Link, charging
7. Unplug from car
8. Use iPod for jogging
9. Plug iPod into computer at home

I've been doing the same routine for close to 18 months, never had issues with the iPod battery. Granted, you have the choice to turn on or off charging at your will - the option is in the ice>link to use whenever you wish.


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Tom,

I guess what I'm asking is weather I will have longer battery life if i let it charge in the car or disable the IceLink charging feature.

What I've been doing is letting it charge in the car and then remove the IPod and take it into work as it's very hot here and not good to leave it in the car.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zentenn said:


> Tom,
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is weather I will have longer battery life if i let it charge in the car or disable the IceLink charging feature.
> 
> What I've been doing is letting it charge in the car and then remove the IPod and take it into work as it's very hot here and not good to leave it in the car.


Purely your call, heat is a different issue than charging. I would say let the ice>link Plus always charge the iPod so you guarantee that you have a fully charged iPod whenever needed.


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

I guess it's no big deal one way or the other Tom, I really don't know what Apple means by 400 charge cycles. Maybe they mean 400 charges from a completly dead battery, but if the battery is never dead.... :dunno: In any case it's only $50 or so for a new one and so far (12 months) I've had no problem. My Ipod has only totally gone dead a couple of times and now that it charges in the car, it may never be totally dead again. So I think I'll just let it charge in the car, what the heck.


----------



## Sbutter (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm trying to move my Ice Link Plus from my 2001 530i to 2004 X3 non DSP Sirius Prep. Can I use the same cables or do I need a new cable adapter? Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sbutter said:


> I'm trying to move my Ice Link Plus from my 2001 530i to 2004 X3 non DSP Sirius Prep. Can I use the same cables or do I need a new cable adapter? Thanks


Sure - the same kit is used in both cars as long as they both do not have DSP.


----------



## Sbutter (Sep 27, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Sure - the same kit is used in both cars as long as they both do not have DSP.


Ok, I have now moved it to the X3, but I cannot get any sound. I connected it to the CD changer in the rear cargo. I can select CD Changer from Mode button and it dislays CD1-01. The iPod shows Dension connection, but I get no sound or control. Any thoughts? Using 2b1 BMW firmware.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sbutter said:


> Ok, I have now moved it to the X3, but I cannot get any sound. I connected it to the CD changer in the rear cargo. I can select CD Changer from Mode button and it dislays CD1-01. The iPod shows Dension connection, but I get no sound or control. Any thoughts? Using 2b1 BMW firmware.


Are you *positive * the X3 does not have DSP? Check to see if there is a small coaxial cable present underneath the center armrest bucket (in the cargo area on SA693 packages).


----------



## Sbutter (Sep 27, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Are you *positive * the X3 does not have DSP? Check to see if there is a small coaxial cable present underneath the center armrest bucket (in the cargo area on SA693 packages).


I have not removed the center console and there is no coaxial cable present in the cargo area.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sbutter said:


> I have not removed the center console and there is no coaxial cable present in the cargo area.


You will need to check underneath the center console bucket for the correct connections.


----------



## EPBB (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello,

I have been a very happy icelink owner for almost a year now. I installed it myself without any problems. However, recently, I have noticed that the volume of my ipod through the icelink is decreasing. I have to crank up the volume in the car in order to hear the ipod. I blow my eardrums out once I switch back to the radio without lowering the volume first.

I also have noticed that when in between songs, I hear a ringing, or an electronic clicking sound. Never heard it before, and I don't hear it with the radio on. The ipod is a mini, and I have no clue what software version I'm running... I've read all the posts on looking at the upper right hand side of the ipod during the warning screen, but I have no idea where that screen is.... nor do I get the ID3 info on my head unit.

I have an '01 325xi with no nav... Any help would be appreciated. Thanks very much.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

EPBB said:


> I blow my eardrums out once I switch back to the radio without lowering the volume first.


 I think there is a way to adjust the output volume form the iPod to the head unit via the IceLink menus under setup. I had to play with this as well.



EPBB said:


> I also have noticed that when in between songs, I hear a ringing, or an electronic clicking sound. Never heard it before


 I've started to notice this too. I am trying to figure out what it is. I tried disconnecting the IceLink...bar?...stick?...from the changer cable so that it has no power (effectively rebooting it) and it hasn't fixed the clicking between songs.


----------



## Sbutter (Sep 27, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Your installer was looking in the wrong place for the connections, the connections are underneath the center console - with a DSP connection you can find one of the two configurations:
> 
> 1) 3-pin and 6-pin adapter - Non DSP or analog DSP connection, no DSP adapter required.
> 2) 3-pin and coaxial cable - DSP adapter is required.
> ...


Tom,

I want to make sure before I go looking under the center console.

I definitley have the Sirius prewiring SA693 and looks like the picture above in the rear cargo area. I can't find any dsp coaxial cable.

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

EPBB said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been a very happy icelink owner for almost a year now. I installed it myself without any problems. However, recently, I have noticed that the volume of my ipod through the icelink is decreasing. I have to crank up the volume in the car in order to hear the ipod. I blow my eardrums out once I switch back to the radio without lowering the volume first.
> 
> ...


Here are the procedures for determining your firmware version on your ice>Link Plus:

Turn the key to the on position and select your CD Changer. Once you are in this mode, plug in the iPod to the Active Cradle or Docking cable. During the warning screen, the firmware version can be spotted by looking at the number in the top right corner of the iPod.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sbutter said:


> Tom,
> 
> I want to make sure before I go looking under the center console.
> 
> ...


If you are not getting sound, there could be no other reason - was there a CD Changer originally in the vehicle?

Another option would be to look at the amp directly ahead of the access panel with a flashlight to see if a coaxial cable is coming from the unit.


----------



## Paul in SF (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Tom. Not sure if you remember installing my icelink for me in the parking lot of the Long Beach Hilton a few months back. I ran into a problem installing the firmware upgrade and have an open ticket with Dension. I know you aren't working there anymore, but curious if you had any suggestions.

I followed the instructions for the Icelink Plus 2B2 firmware update. I was at step 2f 'select this playlist and then select all of the files within the playlist'. My ipod/itunes will not allow this copy to take place (using drag and drop, copy/paste, import, you name it!). I switched from manual mode to automatic mode for selected playlists to try that and it also didn't work, and erased my ipod in the process. I was able to copy the 'Start_Update.mp3' and 'BMW_Text_disable.mp3' to the ipod. How do I get the UDPATE playist files to the ipod? My itunes is version 5.0.1.4. My IPOD is a Photo 30 GB, version 1.2 software. I think I am at the latest software version for both my PC itunes, and the photo Ipod.

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!! :dunno:


----------



## cpw (Sep 3, 2005)

Ice>Link Plus install imminent. Two questions:
1) How should i disconnect the battery? There is a connection up front under the hood where the battery can be discionnected but the install instructions say to disconnect "both" terminals. Should I first disconnect up fron then in back or just in back? Is it really necessary to do both? I can never remember if you're supposed to undo pos or neg first.
2) My car is a 2003 330xi w/ nav built in 05/03. Will I need a radio code if I disconnect my battery? I bought this car used (CPO). Anyone know where to find a radio code if I do need one?
Thx,
CPW


----------



## saloveku (Jun 10, 2005)

*DSP Adapter*

Tom,

Can you email (or post) me details of the DSP adapters you have?

I can't seem to find the part at Radio Shack. If you know the part number there, I would prefer to get it there to save $.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Paul in SF said:


> Hi Tom. Not sure if you remember installing my icelink for me in the parking lot of the Long Beach Hilton a few months back. I ran into a problem installing the firmware upgrade and have an open ticket with Dension. I know you aren't working there anymore, but curious if you had any suggestions.
> 
> I followed the instructions for the Icelink Plus 2B2 firmware update. I was at step 2f 'select this playlist and then select all of the files within the playlist'. My ipod/itunes will not allow this copy to take place (using drag and drop, copy/paste, import, you name it!). I switched from manual mode to automatic mode for selected playlists to try that and it also didn't work, and erased my ipod in the process. I was able to copy the 'Start_Update.mp3' and 'BMW_Text_disable.mp3' to the ipod. How do I get the UDPATE playist files to the ipod? My itunes is version 5.0.1.4. My IPOD is a Photo 30 GB, version 1.2 software. I think I am at the latest software version for both my PC itunes, and the photo Ipod.
> 
> Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!! :dunno:


Absolutely - you have the X3 w/ NAV. I still work closely with Dension, I just moved on to bigger plans at the moment - not isolated with only the icelink.

I simply dragged the entire folder from the desktop to the iPod - then the transfer takes place automatically. I also have my settings to "Manual Update". If iTunes is not working for you, you can use an alternative program like ephpod for the transfer.

ephpod can be found at www.ephpod.com.

Feel free to email or call if you should need further assistance. :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cpw said:


> Ice>Link Plus install imminent. Two questions:
> 1) How should i disconnect the battery? There is a connection up front under the hood where the battery can be discionnected but the install instructions say to disconnect "both" terminals. Should I first disconnect up fron then in back or just in back? Is it really necessary to do both? I can never remember if you're supposed to undo pos or neg first.


If removing the battery cables, Negative is always last to remove and first to install. I prefer removing fuses #7 & #41 from the glovebox fuse panel - its much easier.



cpw said:


> 2) My car is a 2003 330xi w/ nav built in 05/03. Will I need a radio code if I disconnect my battery? I bought this car used (CPO). Anyone know where to find a radio code if I do need one?
> Thx,
> CPW


e46 vehicles do not require radio codes - nothing to worry about.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

saloveku said:


> Tom,
> 
> Can you email (or post) me details of the DSP adapters you have?
> 
> ...


Part has been discontinued from RS, the part number is no longer in their database, nonetheless the cables requred are custom-made myself. By the time you get the cables, connectors and tools needed, you would be well over the $70 cost.

Dension will be manfacturing their own DSP adapters soon to support DSP models, I still have kits in stock ready to ship.


----------



## fu_manchu (Sep 22, 2005)

*Replacement Cable Question*

Hello

I hope someone can help me with this I have had a ticket open with Dension for a week and no reply.....

I am in the UK but hopefully this shouldnt make a difference in terms of the part required

I need to change the cable for my dension ICElink as I am changing car to a BMW M3 16:9 Navigation, previously I had an Alfa Romeo 156. Looking at the US manual (icelink_supplement_install_bmw.pdf) I can see the cable I need with one 6 pin and one 4 pin connector which matches what I have at the back of my autochanger. As a complete unit this part is known as I20_BMW_T. However looking in the UK I can buy a 17 pin cable or a Quadlock cable, now im sure its not the quadlock coz i know what they look like but is it the 17 pin? If not does anyone know if you can get the one i need as a separate item, part codes etc?

Thanks

Fu


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

John_S said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a BMW 530 2001 model (E39).
> 
> ...


John,

Same procedures apply as my previous post. Let me know what firmware you are running and we'll get you set up.


----------



## tehkao (Jun 18, 2005)

I just got an Icelink+ for my 2004 ZHP+Nav, the sound quality is unbelievably great, but the Icelink seems to be interfering with my car's electronic systems in weird ways that's making me uncomfortable.

Some symptoms I've seen:

1. Radio/CD would stop functioning or stop responding to button input. 
2. While listening to iPod it would suddenly jump to FM radio. Then jump back. 
3. Radio would not turn on at all. This freaked the hell out of me until I restarted the engine and it worked again.
4. When I shut off the car, take out the keys, my radio still stays ON for a few seconds! Talk about weird!

And these symptoms seem to be getting worse and more frequent. I'm starting to get worried if it's doing permanent damage to the car's electrical/computer system.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tehkao said:


> I just got an Icelink+ for my 2004 ZHP+Nav, the sound quality is unbelievably great, but the Icelink seems to be interfering with my car's electronic systems in weird ways that's making me uncomfortable.
> 
> Some symptoms I've seen:
> 
> ...


Where was the ice>Link Plus purchased from and what firmware are you using?

Here are the procedures for determining your firmware version on your ice>Link Plus:

Turn the key to the on position and select your CD Changer. Once you are in this mode, plug in the iPod to the Active Cradle or Docking cable. During the warning screen, the firmware version can be spotted by looking at the number in the top right corner of the iPod.

I will need this number before we can continue.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Tom,

Just want to say thanks for sticking it out here even though you don't work for Dension anymore. Your tips and knowledge have been invaluable :thumbup:.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

James said:


> Tom,
> 
> Just want to say thanks for sticking it out here even though you don't work for Dension anymore. Your tips and knowledge have been invaluable :thumbup:.


Glad to help! I still offer the complete Dension lineup, and will take support calls/email if needed - even if the product wasn't purchased from me.


----------



## stringbeanie (Oct 9, 2005)

*New iPod Compatibility*

Does anyone know if there will be any compatibility with the new iPod with MP4 video playback? I obviously realize that it won't be able to play videos on the car but will the audio function still work. I understand that this will be running off a new iTunes (6.0).


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

stringbeanie said:


> Does anyone know if there will be any compatibility with the new iPod with MP4 video playback? I obviously realize that it won't be able to play videos on the car but will the audio function still work. I understand that this will be running off a new iTunes (6.0).


Don't plan on anyone even holding a new video iPod for at least another week. We have ours showing up from Apple early next week for testing.

I don't forsee any problems - the OS is essentially the same as the nano.


----------



## tehkao (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi tom,
Thanks for the help, my firmware is a v22.b2. I just bought mine from a Best Buy down the street. I just couldn't wait for getting it thru the mail, hehe...


----------



## tehkao (Jun 18, 2005)

Actually, I think I may have figured out what the problem is. I think I just didn't plug my iPod Nano into the cradle firmly enough, ehehe....

Sorry about that


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tehkao said:


> Hi tom,
> Thanks for the help, my firmware is a v22.b2. I just bought mine from a Best Buy down the street. I just couldn't wait for getting it thru the mail, hehe...


Firmware v2B2 (which is what you have) is already the latest version. Was the battery disconnected when the install was performed?

edit: saw your last post - glad all is well!


----------



## jhbodle (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anyone know any more info on the Dension iPod kit for the new E90 yet? Estimated release dates etc? Also, will it display ID3 tags on the head unit? 

Tom, will you be selling these on your web site?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jhbodle said:


> Does anyone know any more info on the Dension iPod kit for the new E90 yet? Estimated release dates etc? Also, will it display ID3 tags on the head unit?
> 
> Tom, will you be selling these on your web site?


Development for MOST/iDrive vehicles is currently underway, no word on a release date as of yet.


----------



## joker465 (Aug 17, 2004)

Does anyone else have fluctuating tag displays on their nav? Some song titles are displayed in a smaller font and others a larger font. Some fluctuate between small and large characters. Just wondering if there is something wrong with my setup/fw/data on my ipod. :dunno:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

joker465 said:


> Does anyone else have fluctuating tag displays on their nav? Some song titles are displayed in a smaller font and others a larger font. Some fluctuate between small and large characters. Just wondering if there is something wrong with my setup/fw/data on my ipod. :dunno:


The font switching is normal behavior at this time, Dension engineers are in development for a way to prevent this. There is nothing wrong with your configuration.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

stringbeanie said:


> Does anyone know if there will be any compatibility with the new iPod with MP4 video playback? I obviously realize that it won't be able to play videos on the car but will the audio function still work. I understand that this will be running off a new iTunes (6.0).


Testing confirmed - video iPod is compatible with the ice>Link Plus!


----------



## keitht (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all,

This is an excellent thread - great stuff. Convinced me to buy an Icelink for my 2002 330D. Installed no problem, but now I seem to have a couple. Hopefully one of you guys can help -

1. I have 16:9 satnav and after installing the Icelink the nav works but I don't get voice instructions any more. I have replaced the Icelink cables in the white plug with the original BMW ones - not sure what else to do?
2. The car battery is dead! Think maybe it's an old battery but can anyone confirm whether the Icelink draws current after the ignition is switched off? I have hardware 2.03, firmware 2.b2 and a 3G 15gb Ipod.

Thanks for any help,
Keith


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

keitht said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is an excellent thread - great stuff. Convinced me to buy an Icelink for my 2002 330D. Installed no problem, but now I seem to have a couple. Hopefully one of you guys can help -
> 
> ...


Keith,

Overseas - I believe they only offer the radio interface kit - this kit uses the same signal wires as the NAV does. Here in the states, we have a specific trunk interface cable that will run from the 3-pin and 6-pin connectors where the CD Changer was previously connected to (provided you have the CD Changer pre-wiring). We offer the trunk interface cable seperately to those needing it as well.

The ice>Link does pull slight power from the battery when the vehicle is shut down, but very little - certainly not enough to kill a battery.


----------



## keitht (Oct 19, 2005)

Tom,

Excellent - thanks for that. Can you let me know how to get hold of the trunk interface cable as I just have the quadlock one at the moment. I guess it has the same connector on the end as the Quadlock?

Keith


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

keitht said:


> Tom,
> 
> Excellent - thanks for that. Can you let me know how to get hold of the trunk interface cable as I just have the quadlock one at the moment. I guess it has the same connector on the end as the Quadlock?
> 
> Keith


No quadlock is present on a trunk harness.

The trunk interface connector will have a female 3-pin and 6-pin connector on one end to interface with your pre-existing CD Changer wiring (if present - all US-bound vehicles are). The other end is a 12-pin molex connector that connects directly to the ice>Link Module.

Contact me directly via email with your shipping address and I will be happy to provide an estimate.


----------



## rpalarea (Oct 20, 2005)

*Routing ice link plus cable in 2002 530i*

Unit is installed and tested great. Sounds awesome - none of the issues noted in some of the other posts with regard to freezing up, powering down/up, noise, etc.

I need to route the cable up to the front of the car. Right now, the cable and iPod are temporarily in the trunk.

I have the driver's side trunk panel off and part of the panel in the trunk which is on the back of the rear seats. I do not have the ski bag or rear fold down seats in my car.

I tried to follow the wiring harness that leaves the CD changer area. It goes into a hole/rubber gasket in the driver's rear fender behind the back seats.

I can get the head of the cable through the gasket, but when I removed the rear seat bottom and pulled on the edge of the driver's side rear seat back/side, I could not see where the cable entered the cabin. I'm guessing the cable is in some intermediate space right now between the gasket from the trunk to the wiring harness that I can see passing behind the rear seat back. I don't dare remove the rear seat back; it seems firmly in place.

How can I fish the Dension cable from the factory hole in the trunk up through the back seat?

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rpalarea said:


> Unit is installed and tested great. Sounds awesome - none of the issues noted in some of the other posts with regard to freezing up, powering down/up, noise, etc.
> 
> I need to route the cable up to the front of the car. Right now, the cable and iPod are temporarily in the trunk.
> 
> ...


Rich,

The rear seat is easy to remove - there are 2 bolts (one on each side) securing the seat down. Once those are removed, it can be lifted out of place. The wiring will go through the firewall on the driver's side.


----------



## rpalarea (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks, Tom (quick reply!)

Can you give me a brief description of where the bolts are located and how to access them. I'm scared to death of messing up my car, although the install thus far as been pretty easy.

I saw another message in this thread on the first or second page that taked about running the cable straight up the middle of the car. Would you stay with the Dension method of routing it up the driver's side and under the sill?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rpalarea said:


> Thanks, Tom (quick reply!)
> 
> Can you give me a brief description of where the bolts are located and how to access them. I'm scared to death of messing up my car, although the install thus far as been pretty easy.
> 
> ...


Rich,

Jim took the time to make an awesome guide for the 5-series, he installed the cradle in the cassette holder with a little modification. The same procedures can be used for cable routing.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82672

Hope this helps!


----------



## tbalon (Mar 23, 2005)

*ICE-LINK PLUS 2b2 vs 2b1*

I'm installing an ice-link plus with 2b1 firmware in my 2003 M5 w/nav. 
I've hooked it up with no trouble but I cannot for the life of me get any
ID3 tags on the NAV or OBC.

I follow the instructions , the Ice-link displays the "SELECT ..." on both the
NAV and the OBC but no matter what I choose it does not display the text. 
Do I need the 2b2 firmware ?

Originally when I called Dension, they said I needed a DSP converter but 
someone in another thread said that was true only if my CD player used the
coaxial connector, it doesn't. I guess there is DSP and "true" DSP. My M5 has
DSP but the CD player jacks right into the standard ice-link cable.

I'm hoping this is just a matter of updating to the 2b2 release. The tech at
dension was supposed to send me the firmware, but I guess he forgot since
I haven't received it and its been a few weeks.

The ice-link was in my 330xi before and it worked fine and displayed ID3
tags on the business cd unit.

Tom


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tbalon said:


> I'm installing an ice-link plus with 2b1 firmware in my 2003 M5 w/nav.
> I've hooked it up with no trouble but I cannot for the life of me get any
> ID3 tags on the NAV or OBC.
> 
> ...


We have 3 different scenerios here - let's start with the text activation first. If you are having trouble activating the text, email me directly and I can send yo ua configuration file to direct the text either on the OBC or the NAV screen.

As for the sound issue - ALL US-bound M5 were equipped with Digital DSP. The only analog DSP vehicles are X3, X5 and Z4. You will need the DSP converter in order to get audio into the M5. We have these in stock, ready to ship.

As for Firmware updating, I need the following information from you:

Year
Model
iPod Generation
Current ice>Link Firmware Version
Business CD or Navigation

Here are the procedures for determining your firmware version on your ice>Link Plus:

Turn the key to the on position and select your CD Changer. Once you are in this mode, plug in the iPod to the Active Cradle or Docking cable. During the warning screen, the firmware version can be spotted by looking at the number in the top right corner of the iPod.

I will need this number before we can continue. Email me your results and we will get to work on getting the ice>Link transplanted to your M5! :thumbup:


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Testing confirmed - video iPod is compatible with the ice>Link Plus!


Excellent news!

I've been lurking on this thread - yes, I'm apparently the LAST person in the world who hasn't bought an iPod  but have been seriously considering it lately. A *black* iPod certainly helps.

When the times comes..... :thumbup:

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## dmaisenh (Oct 21, 2005)

*All screwed up now after upgrading firmware*

I installed the latest firmware and at first everything seemed to go ok.
Until I attempted to access "disk 6", it didnt do anything, except now my display says "aux" and i have no control over what the iPod is playing.

In addition when the iPod is removed from the car the "sleep" option no longer worked.
I reset the settings on the iPod and the "sleep" option disappeared off of the screen.
I just downloaded the latest iPod updater and flushed and reloaded my iPod software, still no "sleep" option.
I am currently in the process of reloading all of my songs and then will see if things are working in the car.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dmaisenh said:


> I installed the latest firmware and at first everything seemed to go ok.
> Until I attempted to access "disk 6", it didnt do anything, except now my display says "aux" and i have no control over what the iPod is playing.
> 
> In addition when the iPod is removed from the car the "sleep" option no longer worked.
> ...


AUX means there is a communication break between the iPod and ice>Link. Perform a soft reset on the iPod by pressing the MENU and center button for +5 seconds and control will return.


----------



## dmaisenh (Oct 21, 2005)

*ok, things seem to be normal now.*

Some how the sleep option had been turned off, I figured out how to turn it back on.

Now with the new firmware have I lost the ability to switch from the icelink interface to the iPod interface?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dmaisenh said:


> Some how the sleep option had been turned off, I figured out how to turn it back on.
> 
> Now with the new firmware have I lost the ability to switch from the icelink interface to the iPod interface?


When ID3 text is enabled - this feature is removed. Disable the text feature and iPod UI will return as a selection.


----------



## saloveku (Jun 10, 2005)

Tom,

First of all I want to publicly thank you for taking time to speak to my installer on Friday to assist in my install. That was kind of you.

As I indicated to you in an email, the install at Best Buy was fine (I think) but I am having issues: I can get no display on my radio (X3, no NAV, DSP) I can get the unit into menu mode but have to follow the menu on the ipod (which, since it is mounted in the center console, is a bit of trouble)

However, I do not have a menu option for text display. I have ice>link software v.2.07 so I presume that I need v2b1. Is that correct? I was trying to access that version from the Denison site tonight and was having problems doing so. Can you email me the file with instructions? 

Thanks for your continued support.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

saloveku said:


> Tom,
> 
> First of all I want to publicly thank you for taking time to speak to my installer on Friday to assist in my install. That was kind of you.
> 
> ...


No worries, I can send over a configuration file to activate the text. You were emailing me from your Blackberry - I wasn't sure if you could receive attachments or not.

Do you have Navigaiton or Business CD? BTW - You need to upgrade to v2B2 firmware.


----------



## fu_manchu (Sep 22, 2005)

keitht said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is an excellent thread - great stuff. Convinced me to buy an Icelink for my 2002 330D. Installed no problem, but now I seem to have a couple. Hopefully one of you guys can help -
> 
> ...


Hi Keith

I went through this a few weeks ago with my M3, i got little joy out of Dension. I have installed it all and it worked fine using the quad lock connector. Basically in the US they are a lot luckier than us as they can run the Dension cable straight into the two little connectors that are visible when you unplug your autochanger (assuming you had one). We have to use the quadlock and re-wire the pins.

Having to burrow down into the main system is a pain. My system had the TV and satnav and as far as i could determine all you need to do is rewire the original white connector with the three wires used by the Dension. When i just swapped the connectors over i noticed the lack of sound with my TV rather than the lack of Satnav voice as i was doing it in the garage, so then i re-wired the original connector as per the instructions.

Therefore basically all you use the new quadlock parts is for the power shunt into the Dension, the originial (and re-wired) white connector goes straight into the back of the radio tuner. With that setup I have fully working audible satnav, tv and Dension unit. Therefore if you still have issues make sure you havent knocked any other connectors out of the back of the satnav.

I have not (touch wood) had a power drain on the battery. However, when i had the dension unit in my old Alfa i had situations when the Ipod would not power down and also continued to charge. Had you left the Ipod in when the battery was run down?

Fu


----------



## LearningAsIgo (Aug 9, 2005)

*Song titles from Ipod for 1999 e46 Business Head unit*

I was wondering if Tom could let me know if the song titles will show on my 1999 E46 Business head unit (with RDS) via the in-trunk CD connections?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

LearningAsIgo said:


> I was wondering if Tom could let me know if the song titles will show on my 1999 E46 Business head unit (with RDS) via the in-trunk CD connections?


Absolutely - are you using the ice>Link Plus?


----------



## jags325ci (Oct 23, 2005)

*Ice>Link*

I just did the Ice>Link install in my 2002 325ci. It is awesome.

It was pretty easy to install. When I first hooked it up there was a lot of static, but after reading some posts I found out I had to change the location of the black cable on the 6 pin adapter. Also I had to call Dension for the setup/firmware files to get the text to display on the OEM radio (great customer service). The text scrolling and having full control thru my OEM radio is just amazing.

So far I love it. The only thing is I bought mine from Best Buy and all they have is that fat ugly looking cradle adapter one, I want just the wire that plugs into the bottom of the ipod. Anyone know where I can get it cheap (Dension charges $40) or whanna trade?

The ice>link is great, but one improvement I would recommend is they use a different button for selecting... right now they use the Fast-Forward button, so this requires you to hold the "next track" button down for 2 seconds (which is Fast-forward on my radio)....


----------



## LearningAsIgo (Aug 9, 2005)

I have not purchased anything yet. I just wanted to make sure that the text would show up on my radio before I spent $200.


----------



## tehkao (Jun 18, 2005)

hi Tom,
I dunno if you can help me, but something really weird has happened with my iPod Nano + Icelink. Suddenly I noticed that my songs were no longer playing, but were just randomly uncontrollably skipping around. I reset my radio, detached the Icelink, and to my suprise I found out the problem isn't with the Icelink or radio, but with the iPod. My iPod Nano can no longer play songs. I try to press play and it just uncontrollably skips between tracks and would not play normally. 

I tried resetting all the options on the iPod. I tried turning it off and on again. Still the same thing. Looks like it's been permanently hosed. 

I'm just wondering, is it even physically possible for the Icelink to damage the iPod? Or is it a defect with my iPod? BTW I think I did not detach my battery when I installed the Icelink, could this have caused it?

Thanks for your help!

EDIT: Hmm actually I just tried attaching the iPod to my PC, and now it seems to play fine again. I think I probably should reinstall the Icelink over again, this time with the battery detached.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

LearningAsIgo said:


> I have not purchased anything yet. I just wanted to make sure that the text would show up on my radio before I spent $200.


This will show text display on your 1999 BMW 328i, no problem.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tehkao said:


> hi Tom,
> I dunno if you can help me, but something really weird has happened with my iPod Nano + Icelink. Suddenly I noticed that my songs were no longer playing, but were just randomly uncontrollably skipping around. I reset my radio, detached the Icelink, and to my suprise I found out the problem isn't with the Icelink or radio, but with the iPod. My iPod Nano can no longer play songs. I try to press play and it just uncontrollably skips between tracks and would not play normally.
> 
> I tried resetting all the options on the iPod. I tried turning it off and on again. Still the same thing. Looks like it's been permanently hosed.
> ...


The iPod is not communicating with the ice>Link, try resetting the iPod by pressing the MENU and center button together for +5 seconds.


----------



## simmonsjm (Nov 1, 2005)

*Question on Ice>Link plus with BMW Nav*

Hey all,

Does anyone have pics of the NAV interface for the ice link? I've read a lot that with the latest firmware you can mount your iPod in some out-of-the-way place and control everything via the NAV screen/controls and steering wheel. My question is, what does the control interface look like for selecting playlists/songs, searching for songs, etc? Is it menu-driven like other NAV-screen applications, or does it just use one or two lines and scroll, or what? Any pics you may have would be most appreciated; baring that, anything you can give to describe the interface would be really helpful too.

Thanks much!


----------



## xmltok (Dec 28, 2003)

Does anyone else have a problem with the IceLink not saving their settings?
I have to have my IceLink+ at 1V or I get distortion on some songs. I have tried changing the setting and I have changed the setting via a configuration MP3, it will hold if I shut the car off for a minute but when I leave the car for very long the setting is lost. Nearly everytime I get into the car I have to go back and set it at 1V again.


----------



## greekzilla (Mar 25, 2005)

Tom,

I have successfully installed the Ice>Link unit for my 3-Series (w/Navigation). At times while listening to the iPod (40G Photo) via the Ice>Link, the unit switches from iPod to the radio. I also notice after each track, there is a slight pause at the start of each song.

Please advise how to correct this.

GT


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

simmonsjm said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone have pics of the NAV interface for the ice link? I've read a lot that with the latest firmware you can mount your iPod in some out-of-the-way place and control everything via the NAV screen/controls and steering wheel. My question is, what does the control interface look like for selecting playlists/songs, searching for songs, etc? Is it menu-driven like other NAV-screen applications, or does it just use one or two lines and scroll, or what? Any pics you may have would be most appreciated; baring that, anything you can give to describe the interface would be really helpful too.
> 
> Thanks much!


simmonsjm,

We just spoke over the phone, here is a screenshot of the ice>Link Plus in SplitScreen mode:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

greekzilla said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have successfully installed the Ice>Link unit for my 3-Series (w/Navigation). At times while listening to the iPod (40G Photo) via the Ice>Link, the unit switches from iPod to the radio. I also notice after each track, there is a slight pause at the start of each song.
> 
> ...


It depends on the length of the song and how many songs you skipping - a slight pause is normal. The iPod has a 32mb buffer size, if you skip through songs quickly - it will need time to access the disk.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

xmltok said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the IceLink not saving their settings?
> I have to have my IceLink+ at 1V or I get distortion on some songs. I have tried changing the setting and I have changed the setting via a configuration MP3, it will hold if I shut the car off for a minute but when I leave the car for very long the setting is lost. Nearly everytime I get into the car I have to go back and set it at 1V again.


I received your email as well, responded! :thumbup:


----------



## greekzilla (Mar 25, 2005)

This happens when in the album is playing continuously NOT skipping thru tracks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

greekzilla said:


> This happens when in the album is playing continuously NOT skipping thru tracks.


I need to know what firmware you are running. Here are the procedures for determining your firmware version on your ice>Link Plus:

Turn the key to the on position and select your CD Changer. Once you are in this mode, plug in the iPod to the Active Cradle or Docking cable. During the warning screen, the firmware version can be spotted by looking at the number in the top right corner of the iPod.


----------



## greekzilla (Mar 25, 2005)

V2b.b2


----------



## rankadmiral (Sep 24, 2004)

*Is text support available for the BMW Traffic Pro 4771?*

Hi all,

Does anyone know whether text support is available on the BMW version of the Traffic Pro. The model number is 4771. If so, which version of the firmware does it require?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

greekzilla said:


> V2b.b2


I'm not sure - I have not heard of modules switching to FM with firmware v2B2 installed. Whaere was the ice>Link purchased from?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rankadmiral said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know whether text support is available on the BMW version of the Traffic Pro. The model number is 4771. If so, which version of the firmware does it require?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't believe ID3 is supported on the Traffic Pro models. We haven't had one to test on (not US option).


----------



## greekzilla (Mar 25, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> I'm not sure - I have not heard of modules switching to FM with firmware v2B2 installed. Whaere was the ice>Link purchased from?


Best Buy


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

greekzilla said:


> Best Buy


This is not normal operation, is it possible to exchange the unit for another? If not, I would recommend contacting Denson for a replacement module.


----------



## Sbutter (Sep 27, 2005)

*Alternator Hum*

I finally got my IceLink Plus working, but I have bad alternator hum. The Icelink is connected to the AUX input of the Sirius receiver. The Sirius does not have the hum, only the iPod.

I noticed on the new Best Buy Icelinks that the connection cables now have a black filter attached. Does this solve the problem?

Any suggestions?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sbutter said:


> I finally got my IceLink Plus working, but I have bad alternator hum. The Icelink is connected to the AUX input of the Sirius receiver. The Sirius does not have the hum, only the iPod.
> 
> I noticed on the new Best Buy Icelinks that the connection cables now have a black filter attached. Does this solve the problem?
> 
> Any suggestions?


There is no external filter on the ice>Link, are you referring to the cradle?


----------



## Sbutter (Sep 27, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> There is no external filter on the ice>Link, are you referring to the cradle?


No, on the extension cable that Dension supplies there was a small black resistor that is not on my older extension cable.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sbutter said:


> No, on the extension cable that Dension supplies there was a small black resistor that is not on my older extension cable.


There is no resistor on the cable, you sure that isn't the inline fuse?


----------



## Sbutter (Sep 27, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> There is no external filter on the ice>Link, are you referring to the cradle?


Look at page 4 of the manual and you can see that there is a small black piece connected to the brown wire on the extension cable.

http://www.densionusa.com/support_files/icelink_install_supplement_bmw.pdf


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sbutter said:


> Look at page 4 of the manual and you can see that there is a small black piece connected to the brown wire on the extension cable.
> 
> http://www.densionusa.com/support_files/icelink_install_supplement_bmw.pdf


That is an inline fuse, not a resistor. :thumbup:


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Tom,

First of all I wanted to say you have been very helpful online and over the phone. I just recently updated my software and I was wondering if it was ok to delete all those files from the iPod now that the update is complete.

BTW, It's nice to have the info on the NAV screen. Will the letters be uniform sometime soon?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jaaX3 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> First of all I wanted to say you have been very helpful online and over the phone. I just recently updated my software and I was wondering if it was ok to delete all those files from the iPod now that the update is complete.
> 
> BTW, It's nice to have the info on the NAV screen. Will the letters be uniform sometime soon?


Once the update is complete - the files can be deleted. As for the font changes, Dension's engineers are working on it.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

*Correct kit?*

I went to Best Buy and picked up the iceLink + kit # I20-BMW-T. Is this the right one? I want to do the front install (into the radio) rather than from the trunk (don't have fold down seats).

1999 323i
No nav
No CD changer
In dash Business CD

iPod is a brand new 60 GB Photo


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dwette said:


> I went to Best Buy and picked up the iceLink + kit # I20-BMW-T. Is this the right one? I want to do the front install (into the radio) rather than from the trunk (don't have fold down seats).
> 
> 1999 323i
> No nav
> ...


This will work, you will have to mount the Active Cradle somewhere in the car. The kits I offer come with the docking cable instead.

Also, check the firmware to make sure its the latest version:

Here are the procedures for determining your firmware version on your ice>Link Plus:

Turn the key to the on position and select your CD Changer. Once you are in this mode, plug in the iPod to the Active Cradle or Docking cable. During the warning screen, the firmware version can be spotted by looking at the number in the top right corner of the iPod.

The firmware should read "ICE:V2BB2"


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> This will work, you will have to mount the Active Cradle somewhere in the car. The kits I offer come with the docking cable instead.
> 
> Also, check the firmware to make sure its the latest version:
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding...What is the advantage of the docking cable over the cradle? I could just return it (haven't opned the box) and reorder it from you. This -- and the iPod -- is actually for my wife (her XMas gift). So whether we use the cradle or docking cable is up to her. I just need some A vs B info for her to make a choice.

I can upgrade the firmware myself right? (Sorry I have not read thru this thread & hoping I won't have to).


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

dwette said:


> Thank you for responding...What is the advantage of the docking cable over the cradle? I could just return it (haven't opned the box) and reorder it from you. This -- and the iPod -- is actually for my wife (her XMas gift). So whether we use the cradle or docking cable is up to her. I just need some A vs B info for her to make a choice.
> 
> I can upgrade the firmware myself right? (Sorry I have not read thru this thread & hoping I won't have to).


The docking cable is much more advantageous if you want to put the iPod in your glove box, arm rest, or eurotray. If you want to mount it on your dash, get the docking cradle. You just have to decide where you want to put it in the car.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

dwette said:


> I want to do the front install (into the radio) rather than from the trunk (don't have fold down seats).





dwette said:


> iPod is a brand new 60 GB Photo


I initially did the "front install" (radio interface ice link) in my '02 E46, and had trouble with my electricals a couple of weeks later. Looks like the wiring behind the radio affected the ultra-sensitive BMW electronics. Removing the ice link solved the electrical problems. Not saying you'll have the same problems as me, but thought I should mention it to you. I exchanged my radio interface kit for a trunk interface, and found it way easier to install and conceal, and it works like a dream.

And I too have the 60 gig photo ipod and seats that don't fold down. If you have concerns about how to route the cable through your rear seat, this thread might help: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116981

Also, I'd recommend the eurotray install if you can live without the cupholders and would like a nice concealed installation.


----------



## Nanzer (Nov 12, 2005)

*DSP adapter/converter kit*

I have a DSP system (single in-dash CD) in my 2002 5-series and want to hook up my iPod to be able to control it through the steering wheel/CD controls.

Went to BestBuy, but they dont carry the DSP conversion kit..Can someone suggest where I can get it ? I went to the Dension website, but was unable to find it there either..Also, as I was browsing this invaluable forum to get more info, earlier in this thread there was a post that mentioned u could get the same part from Radio Shack (#15-1242 )? I have no idea how much the DSP conversion kit costs, but I'd like to know if someone has had success with the part from Radio shack..

Also, my preference would be to have the iPod in the trunk, but am unsure if the heat/humidity in there might have caused issues with some others..the other option I guess would be to have it in the glove compartment, and have a wire running out?

many thanks in advance for any suggestions..


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Ernö said:


> I initially did the "front install" (radio interface ice link) in my '02 E46, and had trouble with my electricals a couple of weeks later. Looks like the wiring behind the radio affected the ultra-sensitive BMW electronics. Removing the ice link solved the electrical problems. Not saying you'll have the same problems as me, but thought I should mention it to you. I exchanged my radio interface kit for a trunk interface, and found it way easier to install and conceal, and it works like a dream.
> 
> And I too have the 60 gig photo ipod and seats that don't fold down. If you have concerns about how to route the cable through your rear seat, this thread might help: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116981
> 
> Also, I'd recommend the eurotray install if you can live without the cupholders and would like a nice concealed installation.


As it turns out the kit I got from BB is the trunk connection kit, so I'm just going to use that. For now we'll just connect the iPod in the trunk until I have a warm weekend to do the routing up to the cabin.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Nanzer said:


> I have a DSP system (single in-dash CD) in my 2002 5-series and want to hook up my iPod to be able to control it through the steering wheel/CD controls.
> 
> Went to BestBuy, but they dont carry the DSP conversion kit..Can someone suggest where I can get it ? I went to the Dension website, but was unable to find it there either..Also, as I was browsing this invaluable forum to get more info, earlier in this thread there was a post that mentioned u could get the same part from Radio Shack (#15-1242 )? I have no idea how much the DSP conversion kit costs, but I'd like to know if someone has had success with the part from Radio shack..
> 
> ...


Dension does not have the DSP kits in stock - they have been referring clients to us in the meantime. We have the DSP kits in stock.

As for routing the cable, I enver recommend leaving the iPod in the trunk for heat reasons alone.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> As for routing the cable, I enver recommend leaving the iPod in the trunk for heat reasons alone.


Then I think I'll take the kit back to BB, and get the proper radio mount kit with the docking cable.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

OK. I returned my iceLink kit to Best Buy. Now I'm trying to order the right kit from the densionusa website, but in the popup that asks for iPod model it doesn't list mine (I have 60 GM Video iPod, MA147LL/A). Does it make any difference, or is there a similar model I should select? 

I'm trying to get the radio mount with docking cable for my wife's 99 323i (Business CD, No Nav, no CD Changer, no Sat Radio).


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dwette said:


> OK. I returned my iceLink kit to Best Buy. Now I'm trying to order the right kit from the densionusa website, but in the popup that asks for iPod model it doesn't list mine (I have 60 GM Video iPod, MA147LL/A). Does it make any difference, or is there a similar model I should select?
> 
> I'm trying to get the radio mount with docking cable for my wife's 99 323i (Business CD, No Nav, no CD Changer, no Sat Radio).


Dension is out of docking cables for about the next 2-3 weeks, I still have some kits in stock with the docking cable if needed.

You need the trunk interface kit w/ docking cable and to decide where to put the iPod. The eurotray (we offer this as well for $35) is my favorite place for the iPod.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> Dension is out of docking cables for about the next 2-3 weeks, I still have some kits in stock with the docking cable if needed.
> 
> You need the trunk interface kit w/ docking cable and to decide where to put the iPod. The eurotray (we offer this as well for $35) is my favorite place for the iPod.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dwette said:


> Sent you a PM.


And replied! :thumbup:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Looks like Tom has me squared away. Thanks. :thumbup:

This and the iPod is my XMas gift to my wife. She's responded with a set of 2 Schroth Rallye 4 Quickfit harneses for my M3.


----------



## Nanzer (Nov 12, 2005)

*DSP adapter/converter kit*

Tom,
Just sent you a PM. thx.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Nanzer said:


> Tom,
> Just sent you a PM. thx.


Responded!


----------



## joker465 (Aug 17, 2004)

Tom,

How do you mount the docking cradle to the proclip mount? I just received the proclip today and the mount does not have any holes.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

joker465 said:


> Tom,
> 
> How do you mount the docking cradle to the proclip mount? I just received the proclip today and the mount does not have any holes.


Odd, the proclip should have pre-drilled holes. If not, the clip will need small holes drilled into it (its soft ABS plastic) to accept the cradle mounting screws.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

*My installation (LONG)*

I recently installed an icelink with the dock connector in my 2003 e46 sedan. The car was equipped with an Alpine changer/Blitzsafe adapter, XM Direct/Blitzsafe adapter and iWindows. I purchased the icelink from Tom at EAS, and I do not recommend going anywhere else to get this item -- regardless of price (which was competitive) the service from Tom, via email and this board, was invaluable. This all being said, the actual installation was very, very easy to do.

First, I pulled the 7 and 41 fuses as per Tom at EAS. I removed the CD changer that I installed shortly after I bought the car and plugged the icelink cable into the remaining Blitzsafe unit for the XM box. I put the fuses back in and tried everything out. No problems. I pulled the fuses again because I disconnected the icelink cables and wires. Then I pulled out the back seat and ran the cable under it to the passenger side of the car. Then, I carefully poked the cable under the rocker panel mouldings along the passenger side all the way up to the front of the car, ending where the rocker/kick panel meets the dashboard. I poked the dock connector wire over the back of the open glovebox, the connected the other end to the icelink, and then connected the cable to the icelink. Then, I poked the icelink and remaining few inches of cable gently under the black plastic panel under the glovebox (the panel that houses the footwell light). The panel can be gently pulled away from the carpet and there is enough room to fit the icelink and wires in there without pinching anything.

I think I spent a total of one hour on this installation, and that included staring and drinking coffee. Once everything was put back, I reinstalled the fuses and turned on the radio. There is a BMW-specific set of instructions the get the icelink to project the ipod artist and title info onto the radio readout. I did that but am not sure if I plan to leave it active -- when in the ipod mode the artist/title info continously scrolls and you are not able to toggle back and forth between the clock and the ipod info (if you hit the clock button the time shows briefly and then switches back to the scrolling info). At night I have found the scroll to be a distraction in my peripheral vision. Maybe Denison can come up with an update to change this (hint, hint)?

Once again, I cannot say enough good things about Tom at EAS. I was not at all intimidated by installing the cabling in the trunk area but I did think that routing the cable to the front of the car was going to be a job for a professional stereo installer. I thought that I was going to have to remove the plastic rocker panels in order to run the wire, and I was not sure if I could do that without breaking something. Thankfully, Tom emailed me that removing them WAS NOT NECESSARY, and this is a hugely valuable piece of information. Think of it this way -- if you do not already have a cd changer installed you can do this entire installation with only one screwdriver, and the screwdriver is only used to pop out the pushpin that holds the trunk lining in on the driver side of the car. That is it. So, if you are on the fence about doing this yourself, in the immortal words of Nike, Just Do It. And, make sure you get the icelink from Tom at EAS. I asked for the icelink at Best Buy and was told that they were universal, which pretty much said it all for me regarding BB. With EAS you are an email away from top-shelf tech help.

One more thing. When I had the changer and the XM direct installed I would get a persistent low-level whine or hum whenever I used the changer. I tried unplugging and replugging everything. I tried replacing the changer adapter. Nothing worked. Now, with the icelink and only one Blitz adapter installed the whine/hum is gone. I think that maybe two Blitzsafe adapters daisy chained together with iWindows was the problem -- they did not play well together.


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

I was at MacWorld last week and was trying to see the Denison booth amonst the other things. There was a car show section with iPod intergration where a company has a new docking product. It's called the spec.dock and is essentially a part that fits inside the ashtray on the e46. They have it for other cars too. It was interesting alternative and I can see adapting it to the ICE Link. I'm evaluating the idea of using it. It's cool because it's another stealthy option and if I were to use the center console tray, I would lose the rarely used cup holders. Has anyone seen this? Would Tom consider looking into it as an item he'd offer?
Here's the website for the dock: www.2point5.com


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sun3301 said:


> I was at MacWorld last week and was trying to see the Denison booth amonst the other things. There was a car show section with iPod intergration where a company has a new docking product. It's called the spec.dock and is essentially a part that fits inside the ashtray on the e46. They have it for other cars too. It was interesting alternative and I can see adapting it to the ICE Link. I'm evaluating the idea of using it. It's cool because it's another stealthy option and if I were to use the center console tray, I would lose the rarely used cup holders. Has anyone seen this? Would Tom consider looking into it as an item he'd offer?
> Here's the website for the dock: www.2point5.com


I've seen it before and it looks great, but I see 2 potential problems:

1) iPod is in upright position with no support on the sides. This would wreak havoc on the dock connector in a moving car after time since this is the only thing "holding" the iPod.

2) Safety. The iPod can turn into a moving projectile (possibly even move in front of a deploying airbag) in a head-on collision. While there is a small chance of this happening, it still is possible.

Regardless, the concept is great. :thumbup:


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

sun3301 said:


> Here's the website for the dock: www.2point5.com


Is that thing for sale? They say they have v1 out now, with v2 to follow, but there's no way to buy, and no list of resellers.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

TKrotchko said:


> Is that thing for sale? They say they have v1 out now, with v2 to follow, but there's no way to buy, and no list of resellers.


Unfortunately, it will not work with the ice>Link - the ice>link uses a specific mini DIN plug as an interface. I would contact the company to see what connector (I'm assuming mini-headphone jack since he offers for i-Drive vehicles as well) is at the other end of the cable.


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback on the cradle Tom!

On another topic, I had read on another forum a user who complained that the ICE Link had caused some issues with the battery charging on his iPod. I think he had issues with battery life and charging memory where the battery wouldn't last as long after charging in the ICE Link, verse charging by other means, presumable through a Mac or Apple charger before he got the ICE Link. 

Could you comment? Is this a bunch of hoo-wee? I'd like to finally get an ICE Link. Thanks! Nelson


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sun3301 said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the cradle Tom!
> 
> On another topic, I had read on another forum a user who complained that the ICE Link had caused some issues with the battery charging on his iPod. I think he had issues with battery life and charging memory where the battery wouldn't last as long after charging in the ICE Link, verse charging by other means, presumable through a Mac or Apple charger before he got the ICE Link.
> 
> Could you comment? Is this a bunch of hoo-wee? I'd like to finally get an ICE Link. Thanks! Nelson


If this is an issue - I sure have not heard a case of it to date. There are 3 different charging modes on the ice>Link Plus:

1) Charge while iPod is in play
2) No Charge
3) Charge while connected and for up to 2 hours after the ignition is cut.

The iPod will charge to a full state and then "trickle" to maintain a full charge. I've used my 4G iPod in this setting for the past year (including disconnecting and connecting to a computer, as I use my iPod as a Hard Disk as well) with no problems with the battery.

When you're ready to get that ice>Link - give me a call! :thumbup:


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

> 1) Charge while iPod is in play
> 2) No Charge
> 3) Charge while connected and for up to 2 hours after the ignition is cut.


Which is best?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Mark_325i said:


> Which is best?


I always use the +2 hour mode, this guarantees I have a fully charged iPod for the gym or jogging.


----------



## durakote (Jan 23, 2006)

Tom,

I have a 2001 325xi. I know that the ice link is compatiable with my car, but will I be able to see artists names and songs that I have on my ID3 tags on the text of the radio unit. If not is this a future upgrade or is my system just not able to have this feature. Thanks a lot for you help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

durakote said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have a 2001 325xi. I know that the ice link is compatiable with my car, but will I be able to see artists names and songs that I have on my ID3 tags on the text of the radio unit. If not is this a future upgrade or is my system just not able to have this feature. Thanks a lot for you help.


You *are* able to see Artist/Song text on your stock Business CD screen - no upgrade is needed, you are ready now!


----------



## Chuck from TN (Jan 24, 2006)

*Buzzing*

Installed Ice Link Plus (purchased just before Christmas from Denison) in 2004 325i. Upgraded firmware. Everything works great...text on radio, etc....but one problem that is driving my wife nuts to the point that she refuses to use the unit: A variable buzz or whine that is directly related to engine RPM. It reminds me of the "good old days" with an AM radio in your car. I've written to Denison support, but so far no response.

Any suggestions or things I should look for? Obviously from the posts I've seen in this thread, the buzz is not a frequent problem. Something is loose or amiss somewhere but I can't find it.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Chuck from TN said:


> Installed Ice Link Plus (purchased just before Christmas from Denison) in 2004 325i. Upgraded firmware. Everything works great...text on radio, etc....but one problem that is driving my wife nuts to the point that she refuses to use the unit: A variable buzz or whine that is directly related to engine RPM. It reminds me of the "good old days" with an AM radio in your car. I've written to Denison support, but so far no response.
> 
> Any suggestions or things I should look for? Obviously from the posts I've seen in this thread, the buzz is not a frequent problem. Something is loose or amiss somewhere but I can't find it.


The engine noise can be contributed to a bad ground or interference being picked up from other devices in the vehicle. I would try relocating the trunk interface cable or installing a Ground Loop isolator to rid of the noise issue.


----------



## TRP (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello Tom! 
You've got mail regaring a question on my install. 

Thanks!
Ted


----------



## TRP (Jan 20, 2006)

Tom comes through again!

A quick e-mail exchange and I am up and running. Works GREAT. I almost left work today just to go out and drive around listening to my tunes.

Thanks Tom - TOP quality support on this product. 

To anyone looking for a reason to buy this product - I'll add one reason - the support can NOT be beat. 

If you can't decide if you want to get this over the OEM system - go with the ice>LINK you won't be disappointed.

Ted


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

*03 530i w/ice>link in trunk and mini dock-alternator whine problem*



tom @ eas said:


> The engine noise can be contributed to a bad ground or interference being picked up from other devices in the vehicle. I would try relocating the trunk interface cable or installing a Ground Loop isolator to rid of the noise issue.


Tom - can you be a little more specific on this? I have a 2003 530i, currently without nav but I am in the process of assembling the retrofit parts, and have been having this problem. The alternator whine is there at a low level and sometimes comes and goes. It does not happen on any other input. I have the long cable plugged into the cd changer plugs in the trunk and then the ipod mini active cradle. The long cable is just coiled up for the time being as I will run it to the glove box when I do the nav bit. I have also checked the wire configuration going into the cd changer plugs per the pdf from Dension and the wires are in the correct order - mind you flipping them to the old order makes the whine significantly worse.

I called Dension about this and they recently sent me a replacement ice>link unit as they thought that was bad - they did not replace the interface or the dock cables. Could the cables be part of the problem?Could just the location of the cables and ice>link in the rear corner be part of the problem that will go away when I run the cabling through the car? I did upgrade my speakers and added a couple of amps a few months ago - with both amps being well grounded - and this problem was the same before and after with no change. Thanks!

Vince


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Scotes said:


> I called Dension about this and they recently sent me a replacement ice>link unit as they thought that was bad - they did not replace the interface or the dock cables. Could the cables be part of the problem?Could just the location of the cables and ice>link in the rear corner be part of the problem that will go away when I run the cabling through the car? I did upgrade my speakers and added a couple of amps a few months ago - with both amps being well grounded - and this problem was the same before and after with no change. Thanks!
> 
> Vince


Finding the source of engine noise through can be almost impossible through email or forums. The source of the engine noise can be within the ice>Link cable (picking up interference) or the module itself. Since you have aftermarket amplifiers - we have to throw those in the mix as well for diagnosing.

If Dension is already sending a replacement module - try the replacement and we can move onto step two if needed.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> If Dension is already sending a replacement module - try the replacement and we can move onto step two if needed.


Tom,

Thanks. I got the replacement module on Friday and it was the same with the whine. Unspooling the longer interface cable into the truck seemed to help for a little while but then it would come back.

With respect to the amps - the alternator whine in ice>link mode has been there from day one with the stock system before I installed the amps. It did not increase or decrease after I installed the amps some months after owning the car. The whine is not present on AM/FM or cd - just on the ice>link.

Vince


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Scotes said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks. I got the replacement module on Friday and it was the same with the whine. Unspooling the longer interface cable into the truck seemed to help for a little while but then it would come back.
> 
> ...


If the module didn't change anything - its the harness picking up interference or another device. You can try adjusting the gain voltage to a lower setting (1.v or 0.5v) or try installing a ground loop isolator into the power cable.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> If the module didn't change anything - its the harness picking up interference or another device. You can try adjusting the gain voltage to a lower setting (1.v or 0.5v) or try installing a ground loop isolator into the power cable.


I am already running the gain at 1.v - that matches the volume from all other sources. Should I have Dension swap out the cable before installing a ground loop isolator? I figure once I cut the wires Dension won't be so keen on RMA'ing it.


----------



## Magnum (Jan 30, 2006)

Tom,

Any word on a setup from Dension that allows for iPod integration AND multiple AUX sources?

I have a '99 740iL with DSP, NAV, BT Phone, OEM TV Module [in motion], DVD / CD / MP3 Changer, iPod, XM blah, blah, blah.......... I also currently have my factory CDC back there still, but DO NOT use it as I installed the DVD Changer in its place.

I have a product now that gives me 3 aux sources, but like the integration of the ice link with the iPod. Do you have anything in the works to get me up and running with all the junk I have in the trunk :rofl: , but with iPod integration?

TIA.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Magnum said:


> Tom,
> 
> Any word on a setup from Dension that allows for iPod integration AND multiple AUX sources?
> 
> ...


Prototype's been working great in my 5-series - I'm hoping to see a final product within 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Magnum (Jan 30, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Prototype's been working great in my 5-series - I'm hoping to see a final product within 4-6 weeks.


Cool, I'll continue to watch.....and fast reply too!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Magnum said:


> Cool, I'll continue to watch.....and fast reply too!


If you would like, email me directly and I can place you on my waiting list and notify you as soon as they arrive.


----------



## 2002 tii (Jan 29, 2006)

*ipod adapter for '06 530?*



tom @ eas said:


> Prototype's been working great in my 5-series - I'm hoping to see a final product within 4-6 weeks.


is this the one for the e60 with nav?
TIA


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

2002 tii said:


> is this the one for the e60 with nav?
> TIA


There is not an ice>Link available for the e60 as of yet - it should be ready by early Spring.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

*New interface cable seems to fix the whine problem!*



tom @ eas said:


> If the module didn't change anything - its the harness picking up interference or another device. You can try adjusting the gain voltage to a lower setting (1.v or 0.5v) or try installing a ground loop isolator into the power cable.


Tom,

Just to follow up - the alternator whine was still there after I replaced the ice>link module with the new one. I had Dension send me a new interface cable - when I got this cable I noticed it had an extra black (ground?) wire in the square connector. Hooked it up and the whine seems to have gone away! Two days and all's good so far!

Out of curiousity, do you have the pinouts for the two plugs on this cable? Just in case it comes back I may try running power and ground to the same points I have the amps grouded to.

One other thing - the module with the newer firmware works great - much faster than the original one I had. I now find I can scroll through the menus much easier.

Lastly - thing new thing you have as a prototype in your car - will it allow connection of a cd changer and an ice>link?

Thanks!

Vince


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Scotes said:


> Out of curiousity, do you have the pinouts for the two plugs on this cable? Just in case it comes back I may try running power and ground to the same points I have the amps grouded to.


Some vehicles have a reversed ground in the harness, in order to circumvent this, an additional ground wire was added to the other location just in case.



Scotes said:


> One other thing - the module with the newer firmware works great - much faster than the original one I had. I now find I can scroll through the menus much easier.


Speed shouldn't be affected by the firmware update.



Scotes said:


> Lastly - thing new thing you have as a prototype in your car - will it allow connection of a cd changer and an ice>link?


This will allow 3 AUX devices and the ice>Link. CD Changers are a thing of the past.


----------



## aesop (Dec 31, 2005)

Chuck from TN said:


> Installed Ice Link Plus (purchased just before Christmas from Denison) in 2004 325i. Upgraded firmware. Everything works great...text on radio, etc....but one problem that is driving my wife nuts to the point that she refuses to use the unit: A variable buzz or whine that is directly related to engine RPM. It reminds me of the "good old days" with an AM radio in your car. I've written to Denison support, but so far no response.
> 
> Any suggestions or things I should look for? Obviously from the posts I've seen in this thread, the buzz is not a frequent problem. Something is loose or amiss somewhere but I can't find it.


Tom,

I'm have the same problem with this buzz associated with the engine RPM. I'm not getting it over the radio or CD sources, just with the ice>link. All of the ice>link's functions are working properly, except for this annoying buzz. Do you know anything about this interface cable with the extra black (ground?) wire that Scotes is talking about?



Scotes said:


> Tom,
> 
> Just to follow up - the alternator whine was still there after I replaced the ice>link module with the new one. I had Dension send me a new interface cable - when I got this cable I noticed it had an extra black (ground?) wire in the square connector. Hooked it up and the whine seems to have gone away! Two days and all's good so far!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

aesop said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'm have the same problem with this buzz associated with the engine RPM. I'm not getting it over the radio or CD sources, just with the ice>link. All of the ice>link's functions are working properly, except for this annoying buzz. Do you know anything about this interface cable with the extra black (ground?) wire that Scotes is talking about?


Some BMWs have the signal ground wire reversed on different model years. Rather than offere 2 different wiring harnesses for the setups, Dension added an extra ground so the same harness could be used - regardless of the ground location.

This was added in April '05, if the kit was purchased recently - more than likely you already have this harness, unless the ice>Link was a product return from a local Best Buy or sitting on the shelf for quite some time.

Engine noise can be from this specific issue, or locating the wire next to power cables. If you have the updated harness, other steps you can try is relocating the trunk harness away from the interference or turning down the gain voltage on the ice>Link itself within the SETUP menu.

In extreme cases if the source cannot be found - a Group Loop isolator will need to be used.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> Some BMWs have the signal ground wire reversed on different model years. Rather than offere 2 different wiring harnesses for the setups, Dension added an extra ground so the same harness could be used - regardless of the ground location.


Tom - To be clear on my wiring harness - I purchased my ice>link last April and it came with the cable with the ground wire in the "new" location per the pdf file that has gone out describing switching its location. With the wire in this "new" location I had the alternator whine. In trying to identify the problem I switched the wire to the "old" location and the whine dramatically increased to the point of being completely unbearable - so I moved it back to the "new" location where it was still there but less annoying.

The new cable I received had both ground wires and cured the problem - least it has so far after a few days. So, either my cable itself or the connectors had some sort of defect in them that the new cable doesn't or the additional ground made for a better ground connection. Either reason, the new cable from Dension fixed the problem.

aesop - I would disconnect and reconnect the cables making sure it is not a contact issue as well as make certain your ground wire is in the correct position. Otherwise I would then call Dension directly and RMA the cable out - before I swapped cables their tech guy said he had not seen where this was a problem but it worked for me.

Vince


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

*2nd Gen iPod*

Hi Tom,

I installed ice>Link in my 2003 325xiT last Summer. When I purchased the ice>Link, I got the cables for both a 2nd Gen & a 4th Gen iiPod for flexibility, as I have one of each. Normally, I have the 2nd Gen iPod hooked up to the ice>Link, except on long trips. I have the version that connects in the back of the car, where the CD changer used to be. I also have the BMW Sirius radio installed.

I'm sure that when I first installed the ice>Link, I used to be able to keep the current time displayed in the radio's display (I normally have the Outside Air Temp displayed on the instrument panel). Now, the radio's display alternates between *** iPod *** and *** ice>Link ***. If I push the button on the radio for the clock display, the clock will show for a few seconds, then the display goes back to *** iPod *** and *** ice>Link ***.

What's going on & how can I fix it?

Mark


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mbushnell said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I installed ice>Link in my 2003 325xiT last Summer. When I purchased the ice>Link, I got the cables for both a 2nd Gen & a 4th Gen iiPod for flexibility, as I have one of each. Normally, I have the 2nd Gen iPod hooked up to the ice>Link, except on long trips. I have the version that connects in the back of the car, where the CD changer used to be. I also have the BMW Sirius radio installed.
> 
> ...


If you are using the 2nd Gen iPod (normally referred to as a Classic iPod), the "ice>Link Plus - iPod" text is normal since the Classic's OS cannot support ID3 text normally, it's simply too old.

The ID3 text on the ice>Link Plus does overwrite the clock feature - most people switch to the clock on the OBC display.


----------



## mcs (Feb 6, 2006)

*No sound; which coax from amp?*

I tried connecting DSP converter output for Ice Link directly to the DSP amp, but am not getting sound. On the right side of the amp, there are four coax jacks. From the top left, 1,2, and 4 are used. I traced 2 (the smaller coax) to under the console, but maybe that isn't the right one.

Does someone have a picture of the back of the amp and can tell me which one to use?

Car is 05 Z4 with DSP, no nav or CD changer.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mcs said:


> I tried connecting DSP converter output for Ice Link directly to the DSP amp, but am not getting sound. On the right side of the amp, there are four coax jacks. From the top left, 1,2, and 4 are used. I traced 2 (the smaller coax) to under the console, but maybe that isn't the right one.
> 
> Does someone have a picture of the back of the amp and can tell me which one to use?
> 
> Car is 05 Z4 with DSP, no nav or CD changer.


I would recommend contacting me by phone when you are at your car - I can point out your connections for you. :thumbup:


----------



## jweisler (Jan 6, 2006)

*Dension Mode Turns Off Periodically*

Tom -- thanks for hooking me up with the kit. I got it installed this weekend and it seems to be functioning as it should (I think). Two questions:

1. While I'm driving and listening, it is playing, the text is coming through on my display, and then, the ipod makes the same noise that it makes when you place it on the docking cradle -- you know -- that "bddddup" -- and it switches itself from the Dension mode with the text displaying properly, to a mode where the ipod itself doesn't have the dension screen, and text display on the car radio I believe says "Aux". This has happened a number of times -- I thought maybe that I inadvertantly touched the pod to cause this, but it's happened too many times, plus I did turn on the "hold" button on the ipod to make sure.

Any idea what would cause this.

2. How do you go backwards out of a menu? If I choose Artist3/Album/Song, so I have the song playing, but then I decide I want to back up to Artist1/Album/Song, how do I go backwards from Song ->Album ->Artist3 so I can then just up/down to Artist1?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jweisler said:


> Tom -- thanks for hooking me up with the kit. I got it installed this weekend and it seems to be functioning as it should (I think). Two questions:
> 
> 1. While I'm driving and listening, it is playing, the text is coming through on my display, and then, the ipod makes the same noise that it makes when you place it on the docking cradle -- you know -- that "bddddup" -- and it switches itself from the Dension mode with the text displaying properly, to a mode where the ipod itself doesn't have the dension screen, and text display on the car radio I believe says "Aux". This has happened a number of times -- I thought maybe that I inadvertantly touched the pod to cause this, but it's happened too many times, plus I did turn on the "hold" button on the ipod to make sure.
> 
> Any idea what would cause this.


This is caused when there is a communication break between the iPod and ice>Link. The most common reason is a loose interface cable or not "ejecting" the iPod before removing it from the computer.



jweisler said:


> 2. How do you go backwards out of a menu? If I choose Artist3/Album/Song, so I have the song playing, but then I decide I want to back up to Artist1/Album/Song, how do I go backwards from Song ->Album ->Artist3 so I can then just up/down to Artist1?


Once the song is playing - you must start over to select another artist. This is where playlists come in handy - you can have as many as you wish.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm looking to possibly purchase and install the Ice>Link Plus for my 2003 330i with Navigation. I currently have a 30gb video ipod, and would like to install the ipod in the center armrest.

Does anyone know where I can find a good DIY installation guide with pictures for my setup? I did a search but didn't find one. Also, any suggestions on where I can order the Ice>Link Plus for my particular setup? I was checking out the DensionUSA site but wasn't sure how to order the Ice>Link Plus with a video ipod connector cable (rather than cradle) since I want to install the video ipod in the center armrest, and I wasn't quite sure which car connectivity option to select (is it the factory cd harness connection kit?). 

I was considering getting the dealer to install an auxiliary when I drop off the car for a service appt this Friday, but now I'm thinking the Ice>Link would be the better way to go. 

Any help would be much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dusterbuster said:


> I'm looking to possibly purchase and install the Ice>Link Plus for my 2003 330i with Navigation. I currently have a 30gb video ipod, and would like to install the ipod in the center armrest.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a good DIY installation guide with pictures for my setup? I did a search but didn't find one. Also, any suggestions on where I can order the Ice>Link Plus for my particular setup? I was checking out the DensionUSA site but wasn't sure how to order the Ice>Link Plus with a video ipod connector cable (rather than cradle) since I want to install the video ipod in the center armrest, and I wasn't quite sure which car connectivity option to select (is it the factory cd harness connection kit?).
> 
> ...


Sure do - email me directly at [email protected] and I can reply with a copy of the directions for you. Also, you can take advantage of our sale which ends this week @ $179 for the ice>Link - shipped to your door.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130383


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

tom @ eas said:


> Sure do - email me directly at [email protected] and I can reply with a copy of the directions for you. Also, you can take advantage of our sale which ends this week @ $179 for the ice>Link - shipped to your door.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130383


thanks tom, just sent you an email with some questions! :thumbup:


----------



## exilio (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey All,

This thread rocks, and I have read most of it trying to find my solution..but I am still unclear.

My situation:

I am purchasing a 2003, 330i, w/ HK. No nav, or CD changer installed.

I am looking to install the Ice>Link Plus from EAS, in a stealth setting. However, I anticipate installing XM or SIRIUS at some point. What issues might I face?

So for my car, and media plans, what is my best route here?

Thanks in advance on this.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

exilio said:


> Hey All,
> 
> This thread rocks, and I have read most of it trying to find my solution..but I am still unclear.
> 
> ...


Just decide on which you want - Sirius or XM. We have a kit for either Sat provider along with full steering wheel and ID3 text. :thumbup:


----------



## exilio (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Tom,

So I should purchase Item # : 236 from EAS? 

Would this be my total solution? And it won't matter if I have SAT installed now or after Ice>Link is installed?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

exilio said:


> Thanks Tom,
> 
> So I should purchase Item # : 236 from EAS?
> 
> Would this be my total solution? And it won't matter if I have SAT installed now or after Ice>Link is installed?


Correct. Just use the Satellite-specific cable when you decide to install Sirius. :thumbup:


----------



## azbimmer (Mar 10, 2006)

*E46 Convertible Ice>Link installation help*

I have a 03 330 CiC with Sirius, and no CD changer. I am considering installing ice>link with the iPod to be mounted inthe arm rest. Has anyone done this?

If so, could you please post step by step instructions (with pictures, if possible)?

I, and many others will be very grateful.

AZBimmer


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

azbimmer said:


> I have a 03 330 CiC with Sirius, and no CD changer. I am considering installing ice>link with the iPod to be mounted inthe arm rest. Has anyone done this?
> 
> If so, could you please post step by step instructions (with pictures, if possible)?
> 
> ...


Sure thing - send me an email at [email protected] and I can send a copy of the instructions beforehand.


----------



## durakote (Jan 23, 2006)

Bought a new iPod and now it works. Must have been the iPod. Thanks for all your help


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

durakote said:


> Bought a new iPod and now it works. Must have been the iPod. Thanks for all your help


Not a problem - thanks for following up!


----------



## Bronx Cheer (Jul 6, 2005)

OK. Here is my situation.

Have an e46 3er with IceLink installed and running the latest firmware. We are going to sell the sedan and get an X5.

Is it possible to swap out the IceLink from the sedan and just put it in the X5? Any firmware issues? What if the X5 has nav? Or if we get an X5 that has the "digital DSP"? Are there just adapters/cables that I'd need to purchase?

Thanks in advance.

BCinDC


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Bronx Cheer said:


> OK. Here is my situation.
> 
> Have an e46 3er with IceLink installed and running the latest firmware. We are going to sell the sedan and get an X5.
> 
> ...


The transfer will be fine - be sure to turn off the text display before moving over to the new vehicle or it will be writing to a field that doesn't exist in the X5.

If you find out you have Digital DSP, we have a kit that can be added to your existing setup.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Whats the ETA for the ice>link for the 2002+ 7? I was told march a while back but things can change.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Whats the ETA for the ice>link for the 2002+ 7? I was told march a while back but things can change.


Still in development, hoping to have something by April! :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Alright! I'll be waiting! Full interface with iDrive or just good sound quality?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Alright! I'll be waiting! Full interface with iDrive or just good sound quality?


Complete integration w/ steering wheel control.


----------



## tripleblack7 (Mar 17, 2006)

My dension worked fine for a long time. Now I am having problems, it seams there is no communication. I pull the IPod out and play a song, then put it back into the cradle and it plays for just a second, then nothing. ANy advise?


----------



## Bronx Cheer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom-

I have a new 2006 X5 with DSP and NAV, but no CD changer installed. 

How do I know if I need to order the DSP module/adapter from you? I didn't see any coaxial cable laying around near where the changer would be, but I understand that not seeing one isn't necessarily determinative.

Advice?

BC


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Bronx Cheer said:


> Tom-
> 
> I have a new 2006 X5 with DSP and NAV, but no CD changer installed.
> 
> ...


More than likely you do not have the Digital DSP. BMW has changed the configuration to analog since 2003, but a few vehicles to make it out with the Digital configuration. We have opened up a Support/Knowledgebase portion of our website just recently that will show you where to look.

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=11

Hopefully, this will make things easier.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tripleblack7 said:


> My dension worked fine for a long time. Now I am having problems, it seams there is no communication. I pull the IPod out and play a song, then put it back into the cradle and it plays for just a second, then nothing. ANy advise?


Try resetting the iPod by pressing on the MENU and center buttons for +5 seconds and reconnecting to the ice>Link Plus.


----------



## Bronx Cheer (Jul 6, 2005)

*Source selector*

Anyone want to give up their source selector (i.e., Icelink and CD Changer selector) from EAS? I hear they've been discountinued. I have NAV in my X5 and want to have CD and ipod capability.

BC


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

*Alt whine gone... but so is text display after nav retrofit... -fixed...*

Tom,

Thanks to Tyrone :thumbup: I had the OEM nav system put in my 2003 530i (non-dsp) this past weekend. We routed the cable from the trunk to the glove box along with the nav harness and this seems to have mitigated the alternator whine I was getting - even with the replacement ice>link and cable. However...

*Well - I was able to fix this by finding the "no text" file and pltying it through the ice>link. Got the text working but of course not without some trouble - when it says "follow directions on the screen" all the screen said was "select cd1". I did pretty much everything else but actually select cd 1 to try and get the text to no avail. Once I selected cd 1 all was good.*

_Now I have another problem that may be related to the advice you gave Bronx Cheer about disableing text output. I was getting text to the MID unit and everything was working fine before the retrofit. After the retrofit the ice>link plays fine and I can select playlists but I get no text output to the screen or dash display. If I try and go to playlist 6 it says "cd check" and I can seem to scroll through the menu but can not see the menu. It is also not on the ipod screen. The ice>link is running v2.b2 firmware and I have already tried resetting the ipod. What can I do to fix this now?_

As a side note - if I want to install Sirius what additional cable will I need?

Thanks!

Vince


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Scotes said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks to Tyrone :thumbup: I had the OEM nav system put in my 2003 530i (non-dsp) this past weekend. We routed the cable from the trunk to the glove box along with the nav harness and this seems to have mitigated the alternator whine I was getting - even with the replacement ice>link and cable. However...
> 
> ...


Vince,

Contact me directly and I'll get you the cable you need - I haven't had a chance to put it up on the website yet.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Complete integration w/ steering wheel control.


Hell yes! I can't wait now! Making CD's will become a thing of the past now!


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

*Ice>Link Plus/StealthOne Compatability*

I'd like to know about the compatability between Ice>Link Plus & the StealthOne adapter for Valentine One radar detectors using the radio display on an E46.

I'm alternating between a 2nd Generation and a 4th Generation iPod (I've got the connectors for both) in my 2003 325xiT and am interested in getting a Valentine One/StealthOne radar detection combination.

Can they co-exist with each other? Who wins out on the radio display, the Ice>Link Plus, or the SteathOne? Is there some sort of priority?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mbushnell said:


> I'd like to know about the compatability between Ice>Link Plus & the StealthOne adapter for Valentine One radar detectors using the radio display on an E46.
> 
> I'm alternating between a 2nd Generation and a 4th Generation iPod (I've got the connectors for both) in my 2003 325xiT and am interested in getting a Valentine One/StealthOne radar detection combination.
> 
> ...


I would side wit hthe 4th Generation iPod with the ice>link, the Classic iPod is not able to take advantage of the ice>Link Plus's enhanced features. As for the StealthOne, the S1 will take priority over the ice>link when needed - the two can coexist together.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> I would side wit hthe 4th Generation iPod with the ice>link, the Classic iPod is not able to take advantage of the ice>Link Plus's enhanced features. As for the StealthOne, the S1 will take priority over the ice>link when needed - the two can coexist together.


O.K. Tom, I just reinstalled my 4th Generation iPod into the car.

On the radio display it alternates between *** iPod *** and *** ice>Link ***.

I wrote to this thread back in early February about this problem with my 2nd Gen iPod intalled & you responded:



tom @ eas said:


> If you are using the 2nd Gen iPod (normally referred to as a Classic iPod), the "ice>Link Plus - iPod" text is normal since the Classic's OS cannot support ID3 text normally, it's simply too old.
> 
> The ID3 text on the ice>Link Plus does overwrite the clock feature - most people switch to the clock on the OBC display.


Yet, I'm having the same display with my 4th Gen iPod. Also, I am unable to control the 4th Gen iPod through the radio controls. It could very well be that I don't have my 4th Gen iPod set up correctly, as in the past, I've normally kept the 2nd Gen iPod in the car, but I'm going on a 2,000 + mile trip next week & I'd like to have Ice>Link Plus with my 4th Gen iPod up & running correctly for the trip.

I understand that with the 2nd Gen iPod, you lose Ice>Link Plus features such as Text in the radio display & ability to control the iPod through the radio or steering wheel controls, but I should have these features with the 4th Gen iPod, correct?

What am I doing wrong, if anything & how can I fix it?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mbushnell said:



> O.K. Tom, I just reinstalled my 4th Generation iPod into the car.
> 
> On the radio display it alternates between *** iPod *** and *** ice>Link ***.
> 
> ...


Does the Dension logo appear on the screen when the iPod is plugged in? If not, try rebooting the iPod by pressing the MENU and center buttons together for +5 seconds.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> Does the Dension logo appear on the screen when the iPod is plugged in? If not, try rebooting the iPod by pressing the MENU and center buttons together for +5 seconds.


Wow, that was a quick response ... I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> Does the Dension logo appear on the screen when the iPod is plugged in? If not, try rebooting the iPod by pressing the MENU and center buttons together for +5 seconds.


That did not work. After a couple minutes of searching around, I found a loose connector in the harness between my Sirius receiver & the Ice>Link Plus.

Reseated the connector & everything is working as it should.

Thanks for all the help, Tom.


----------



## bxdtech (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm sorry if this has been covered already in this thread, I just don't have time to go through the whole thing  

Yesterday I went to the Dension web site to order an Ice Link Plus for my '98 540i. I searched alllll through the site and could not find where to order direct from Dension. I also found that when you go to their Dealer Locater, the first step is to select what country you're in; the problem is that there is no United States (or alternate US) selection on the list. hmmm...what's up with that??

I also went to Best Buy yesterday and found that they no longer sell Dension products.

What gives? Where does one go to get an Ice Link Plus these days? Slovakia? :dunno:


----------



## bxdtech (Feb 4, 2006)

nevermind...I found the EAS site and am getting one from them. 

doi.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bxdtech said:


> nevermind...I found the EAS site and am getting one from them.
> 
> doi.


----------



## tjh530i (Mar 16, 2006)

*Ice Link from EAS*

Hey Tom - I've been getting the "backordered" run-around from Dension. Does EAS have these in-stock??? I bought my bimmer with no CD-changer because I planned on iPod integration. Now I'm dying with out my music! Please help! I have a 2002 530i with Nav, NON-DSP, NON-Satelite. I went to EAS website, do I need the "standard" Ice Link?

THANKS!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tjh530i said:


> Hey Tom - I've been getting the "backordered" run-around from Dension. Does EAS have these in-stock??? I bought my bimmer with no CD-changer because I planned on iPod integration. Now I'm dying with out my music! Please help! I have a 2002 530i with Nav, NON-DSP, NON-Satelite. I went to EAS website, do I need the "standard" Ice Link?
> 
> THANKS!


Correct, The standard kit is what you need:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_88_117&products_id=153

This is in stock and can ship this afternoon!


----------



## tjh530i (Mar 16, 2006)

Great! Thanks, I'm filling my shopping cart as we speak!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

What's the word on Dension's MOST-compatible Ice>Link? Seems BMW just announced theirs but I'd MUCH rather give Dension my money (plus I don't trust BMW's electrical engineering prowess). 

So, is something coming down the pike soon? BMW's will be out by the summer I believe...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> What's the word on Dension's MOST-compatible Ice>Link? Seems BMW just announced theirs but I'd MUCH rather give Dension my money (plus I don't trust BMW's electrical engineering prowess).
> 
> So, is something coming down the pike soon? BMW's will be out by the summer I believe...


Dension's ETA is June for overseas, then we begin testing here on US vehicles. If you would like to be placed on our waiting list, contact me directly.


----------



## gatorsactions (Mar 17, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago I came accross a link that showed an ice link install in the armrest of an E46. Unfortunately, now that I own a BMW and am considering an ice-link install I cannot find that post. Can anyone point me in the right deirection? I have used the search function and haven't come accross the post. Or can anyone direct to a DIY for the ice link install? I'd like to see if it is something I can do on my own without too much trouble. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gatorsactions said:


> A couple of weeks ago I came accross a link that showed an ice link install in the armrest of an E46. Unfortunately, now that I own a BMW and am considering an ice-link install I cannot find that post. Can anyone point me in the right deirection? I have used the search function and haven't come accross the post. Or can anyone direct to a DIY for the ice link install? I'd like to see if it is something I can do on my own without too much trouble.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


repsonded via email! :thumbup:


----------



## loubon (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay, I just found this place and it seems to be my last hope.

I have now had Dension replace my Ice Link twice making this the third one that has the exact same problem. While playing it will lose the text and just display AUX1. When this happens I cannot do anything. It just freezes. Can't forward, skip, restart. Nothing. The iPod works fine on it's own and also in the car (except for this glitch). After playing several songs it will eventually reset to the Welcome message. It is the original factory radio and it is wired to the prewired harness for the CD changer in the trunk.

Dension seems to be at a loss. I did find two other posts where something similar was happening. But I didn't see where anyone got a resolution. When Dension replaced them they did not replace the wires just the ice link module. I've even downloaded their "no_text" files.

I read about how there was someone who had a bad HD on the iPod but mine seems to work fine in all other situations. I tried to do the diagnostics suggested earlier and I could not get the reverse Apple logo. I have a 60GB model (pre video).

Anything else I should try? Should I have them replace the cables as well? I'm so frustrated with this.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

loubon said:


> Okay, I just found this place and it seems to be my last hope.
> 
> I have now had Dension replace my Ice Link twice making this the third one that has the exact same problem. While playing it will lose the text and just display AUX1. When this happens I cannot do anything. It just freezes. Can't forward, skip, restart. Nothing. The iPod works fine on it's own and also in the car (except for this glitch). After playing several songs it will eventually reset to the Welcome message. It is the original factory radio and it is wired to the prewired harness for the CD changer in the trunk.
> 
> ...


The AUX 1 message is a communication break between the iPod and the ice>Link. This can be caused by the following items:

1. Not "ejecting" the iPod before disconnecting from the computer
2. Loose connection in the ice>Link system (connector not seated firmly)
3. Broken, missing or bent pin in the dock connector port of the iPod or docking cable. This also includes having a protective case on the iPod - not allowing the dock connector to fully lock into position
4. Defective ice>Link Plus module

Being the fact that the module was replaced twice, I would look into the other 3 possibilities - starting with testing with another iPod if possible to see if you get the same results.


----------



## lexhair (Nov 26, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Two modules with the same issues would lead me to believe it was something else in the car or wiring harness and not necessarily the module. If the source cannot be found, a Ground Loop Isolator can be used to get rid of the noise.


Hmmm..would a noise filter work?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lexhair said:


> Hmmm..would a noise filter work?


Absolutely!


----------



## lexhair (Nov 26, 2005)

Tom's done a great job of working with me through this process. I wired a noise filter into the lead going into the iceLink and it eliminated quite a bit of the signal noise. I'm thinking about putting a ground loop isolator in but most of the ones I see have RCA jacks and I'm not sure where I'd stick that in the system.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lexhair said:


> Tom's done a great job of working with me through this process. I wired a noise filter into the lead going into the iceLink and it eliminated quite a bit of the signal noise. I'm thinking about putting a ground loop isolator in but most of the ones I see have RCA jacks and I'm not sure where I'd stick that in the system.


You'll want the unit without the RCA jacks, Crutchfield has the correct noise filter:










Similar pieces should be available at your local audio installer for approximately the same price.


----------



## lexhair (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks, Tom. That's the noise filter I installed. Since I don't have the noise when the engine is running, I don't think I have a ground loop. The only other thing I can think of is there is an inductance problem. I've got the iceLink wound pretty tight in the trunk on a wire tie. Maybe I'll cut the tie and unravel the cable and see if it is an inductance problem.


----------



## Necochino (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi ! I got my icelink>plus yesterday. This morning I did the installation without a glitch. It took about 1 1/2 hrs (I doublechecked everystep, otherwise I could have done it faster).

Have a question: I have a 2004 325 BMW with Navi. I can't seem to figure out how to get to the Icelink setup. I do press disk 6 and then FF>> but sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't... anyone out there with the same installation willing to give me the steps to access it?

I must admit that the Icelink user manual is not all that comprehensive... otherwise a great product !!!

Cheers,
Guillermo


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Necochino said:


> Hi ! I got my icelink>plus yesterday. This morning I did the installation without a glitch. It took about 1 1/2 hrs (I doublechecked everystep, otherwise I could have done it faster).
> 
> Have a question: I have a 2004 325 BMW with Navi. I can't seem to figure out how to get to the Icelink setup. I do press disk 6 and then FF>> but sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't... anyone out there with the same installation willing to give me the steps to access it?
> 
> ...


Send me a quick email and I can reply with a "cheat sheet" showing a quick rundown of the commands for the ice>Link.


----------



## bxdtech (Feb 4, 2006)

*no ID3 text, no CD6 menu*

This is a job for Super Tom!

I have installed my ice>LINK Plus and am soooo ready to love it....but there are a few issues. Most importantly, there is no ID3 text displayed in the radio LED. Additionally, controlling the (4th gen) ipod from my steering wheel works fine, but when I try to access the CD6 or >> menus, I don't see any change to the radio display or the ipod display....nothing happens. Lastly, it also sounds like the signal is playing in mono...could be wrong on that one, but that's what my ears tell me.

Is this just a matter of setup or is there something more drastic that needs to be done?

thanks in advance for any and all suggestions :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bxdtech said:


> This is a job for Super Tom!
> 
> I have installed my ice>LINK Plus and am soooo ready to love it....but there are a few issues. Most importantly, there is no ID3 text displayed in the radio LED. Additionally, controlling the (4th gen) ipod from my steering wheel works fine, but when I try to access the CD6 or >> menus, I don't see any change to the radio display or the ipod display....nothing happens. Lastly, it also sounds like the signal is playing in mono...could be wrong on that one, but that's what my ears tell me.
> 
> ...


It seems the ice>Link is directing the test to a field that doesn't exist in your 5er.

Send me an email directly - we'll go over some steps to return your ice>Link to stock programming.


----------



## nt43072 (May 17, 2006)

tom,

I recently purchased the icelink plus, but have since notice static and buzzing sound intermitently and noticeably when volume is raise. Did I do something wrong, please help. Also, where can I purchase a connector wire rather than the standard holder docking system?


----------



## bxdtech (Feb 4, 2006)

> It seems the ice>Link is directing the test to a field that doesn't exist in your 5er.
> Send me an email directly - we'll go over some steps to return your ice>Link to stock programming.


Thanks, Tom! After futzing with it for a few hours, I got it working perfectly. Now I love my ice>LINK!

:banana:


----------



## m4vrick (Jul 14, 2005)

Im experiencing the alternator whine also. Its not as bad as i assume you guys are hearing it, but sometimes it gets annoying.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

m4vrick said:


> Im experiencing the alternator whine also. Its not as bad as i assume you guys are hearing it, but sometimes it gets annoying.


The ice>Link could be picking up inteference from other devices in the vehicle. You can try relocating the wire to see if the noise is diminished or if you cannot find the source of the noise - a ground loop isolator (about $12) must be used.

Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others.


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

Tom: Is the IceLink or DICE available for the 2004 5 series yet?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Interactive said:


> Tom: Is the IceLink or DICE available for the 2004 5 series yet?


Not yet - the kits for the new 5-series will be out this Summer. :thumbup:


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Not yet - the kits for the new 5-series will be out this Summer. :thumbup:


Great news. That's one less obstacle in the way of my upgrading my car to support my iPod. No, I mean the other way around. 

Can I assume that the DICE/IceLink will be controlled from the idrive interface?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Interactive said:


> Great news. That's one less obstacle in the way of my upgrading my car to support my iPod. No, I mean the other way around.
> 
> Can I assume that the DICE/IceLink will be controlled from the idrive interface?


We'll know more as soon as the test unit arives, and a full report will be posted on the forums. :thumbup:


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

loubon said:


> :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
> 
> I can't thank you enough Tom. This has been driving me crazy for months! Brought the iPod in and they replaced it on the spot. Drove for over two hours today and not once did I have the problem. Thanks again!
> 
> For those who may be having a similar problem I did notice one thing that may or may not be helpful. On the original iPod when I would plug it into the PC it would always have the red circle that said do not disconnect. That being my first one I just assumed that was correct. I noticed on the new one it only displays that when it is actually updating. The rest of the time it shows the menu or charging battery icon. Not sure if this is related but it might be a another way to pinpoint the problem is with the iPod. Of course Tom's suggestion of just trying another iPod turned out to be the easiest of all!


I was having the same problem as loubon with AUX appearing on my display and loosing control over my 30 GB iPod Video. I reset the iPod countless times, updated firmware, restored the device...just about everything possible that can be done without a screwdriver (or hammer  ). Each time I wound up back in the same place "AUX" on my display and no control.

After reading loubon's post, I visited my local Apple store and spoke with an Apple Genius. He listened to the hard drive and used the device for a moment and determined that the hard drive was likely faulty. Since it was still well within warranty, he replaced it for a brand new one on the spot! WOW! For the next several days, I was in IceLink/iPod heaven as the two were working perfectly. Suddenly, however, AUX popped back up on my screen this weekend and I once again lost control. It reset itself after turning the car off then on again and hasn't happened since (this was only yesterday). *Is this just something that I'm going to have to live with every once in a while?* I've checked the connector in the glove box and it's as tight as it can be....doesn't appear to be jiggling loose or anything.....


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Interactive said:


> I was having the same problem as loubon with AUX appearing on my display and loosing control over my 30 GB iPod Video. I reset the iPod countless times, updated firmware, restored the device...just about everything possible that can be done without a screwdriver (or hammer  ). Each time I wound up back in the same place "AUX" on my display and no control.
> 
> After reading loubon's post, I visited my local Apple store and spoke with an Apple Genius. He listened to the hard drive and used the device for a moment and determined that the hard drive was likely faulty. Since it was still well within warranty, he replaced it for a brand new one on the spot! WOW! For the next several days, I was in IceLink/iPod heaven as the two were working perfectly. Suddenly, however, AUX popped back up on my screen this weekend and I once again lost control. It reset itself after turning the car off then on again and hasn't happened since (this was only yesterday). *Is this just something that I'm going to have to live with every once in a while?* I've checked the connector in the glove box and it's as tight as it can be....doesn't appear to be jiggling loose or anything.....


You've just added a new iPod into the mix, has the iPod since been rebooted and and verified the firmware is up to date?


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> You've just added a new iPod into the mix, has the iPod since been rebooted and and verified the firmware is up to date?


Well, it was a brand new iPod so it wasn't RE-booted, it was BOOTED for the first time. Maybe I need to go back and do one RESTORE but I really don't see why if this was a fresh unit of of the factory. As for firmware, I confirmed that it's on the latest rev (1.1.1).


----------



## pkith (Jun 1, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Just replied to your email - it seems the MY2006 Z4 models have relocated the amp slightly. The connections will still be the same - and an inspection will still be needed to determine Analog or Digital DSP. According to your description (and pictures), you have Analog DSP.
> 
> As for routing the cable into the cabin area, here is a shortcut:
> 
> ...


Update to above...

received the new cable from Tom as promised. Plugged it in no issue. The Ipod boots up showing the Dension menu starting with 'Do not Drive while Browsing' or such, then it goes to a very small menu showing only the first two of my playlists. The ipod does not respond to the HU controls or the ipod directly.
The HU will only toggle through Radio and single CD.
I have tried to update the firmware via Dension.com to version B.B2 but as the ipod does not respond once plugged into Ice Link, the firmware is not updating. 
As the menu that appears on my 5G Ipod Video is very small, I am wondering if there is an issue here, it appears that the menu is way too small for the larg-ish screen.

Tom has been helping troubleshoot this, but we seem to be about out of ideas. Does anyone have any suggestions??

I am connecting to trunk connections on a 2006 Z4 3.0si with Premium.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pkith said:


> Update to above...
> 
> received the new cable from Tom as promised. Plugged it in no issue. The Ipod boots up showing the Dension menu starting with 'Do not Drive while Browsing' or such, then it goes to a very small menu showing only the first two of my playlists. The ipod does not respond to the HU controls or the ipod directly.
> The HU will only toggle through Radio and single CD.
> ...


The screen size is normal for the ice>Link, the color iPods run at a much higher resolution than the previous generations.

Your email did not state that a firmware update attempt was made, I have responded to your email with a couple of solutions.


----------



## pkith (Jun 1, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> The screen size is normal for the ice>Link, the color iPods run at a much higher resolution than the previous generations.
> 
> Your email did not state that a firmware update attempt was made, I have responded to your email with a couple of solutions.


The firmware 'upgrade' was as I had no way to tell what version the Ice Link was running, plus nothing else was working!

Following your email, I have restored the Ipod fully (restore not reset), and there was an Ipod update to version 1.1.2 and so I installed this.

This morning I have connected the Ipod, and double checked the connections and same thing, boots to Dension menu, then freezes on the Dension playlist menu, this time only showing the first (of the 5) playlists. I again tried with an ipod mini, this also boots through the Dension startup screens but does not reach the Dension plyalist menu, it reverts to 'normal' ipod function - except for a line at the bottom syaing 'OK to disconnect'.

So at this point I have to assume I think one of two things, the unit is defective or there has been a change in MY 06 for the Z4 that prohibits the function. I have contacted Dension support but that is a total joke - 6 days to here 'we reccomend you contact a professional for installation'.

So, unless anyone has any other reccomendations or experience with these symptoms, I will need to return and try the Dice link instead.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pkith said:


> The firmware 'upgrade' was as I had no way to tell what version the Ice Link was running, plus nothing else was working!
> 
> Following your email, I have restored the Ipod fully (restore not reset), and there was an Ipod update to version 1.1.2 and so I installed this.
> 
> ...


No worries, I will make arrangements to get the kit swapped out for a DICE this afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## sjl104 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Unable to Update Firmware to 2B2*

Does anyone know of a way I can upgrade my firmware from 2B1 to 2B2...I've been having a few problems with the Nav screen when using the Ipod which I belive the 2B2 sw will remedy. When I download and run the firmware, it seems to go OK but continues to show 2B1 on the Ipod afterwards!!??? For info, the install is in a 2005 X5 with Business radio, Bluetooth and Sat Nav....look forward to some help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sjl104 said:


> Does anyone know of a way I can upgrade my firmware from 2B1 to 2B2...I've been having a few problems with the Nav screen when using the Ipod which I belive the 2B2 sw will remedy. When I download and run the firmware, it seems to go OK but continues to show 2B1 on the Ipod afterwards!!??? For info, the install is in a 2005 X5 with Business radio, Bluetooth and Sat Nav....look forward to some help.


Email me directly and I can provide the needed update.


----------



## sjl104 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Tom, look forward to your help.


----------



## BigHat (Feb 11, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Nothing yet - Dension has pushed back the production dates to late summer on the entire Gateway lineup.
> 
> As soon as we get more information, we'll let the forums know.


Wow a Dension product late? Who would have imagined. Of course, the website still say June for BMWs.

Sadly, it looks like a "potentially" better alternative for MOST bus cars than what BMW is offering. I guess the time in the "holding pattern" continues.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Agreed. The Dension site no longer shows a "due date" but rather implies that it is ready now. I think that we'll get better info from Tom. The Gateway 500 *should* be a very good solution for those of us with MOST bus cars.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

The best I can do is keep the forums updated when the test units arrive. :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> The best I can do is keep the forums updated when the test units arrive. :thumbup:


We know that you'll let us know as soon as you have any info; that's why we don't keep bugging you about it.


----------



## BigHat (Feb 11, 2006)

Bob Clevenger said:


> We know that you'll let us know as soon as you have any info; that's why we don't keep bugging you about it.


Dension reports a four month delay and a price of $699.00. I'll either wait for version three ( when Dension normally gets it about halfway right) or buy the BMW mod. Right now I'm leaning toward BMW. Cheaper, warranty, and it will likely do what it claims to do. I am missing my iPod though so I hope BMW has news soon.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

BigHat said:


> Dension reports a four month delay and a price of $699.00. I'll either wait for version three ( when Dension normally gets it about halfway right) or buy the BMW mod. Right now I'm leaning toward BMW. Cheaper, warranty, and it will likely do what it claims to do. I am missing my iPod though so I hope BMW has news soon.


Dension or DICE?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

el_duderino said:


> Dension or DICE?


This is Dension.


----------



## mandms7 (Feb 28, 2004)

Sorry if this has been asked already, but I just bought a used 2005 330Ci w/ Navigation that has the Ice-Link Plus system installed. If I want to perform one of the software updates available for the Navigation system, will this affect the integration in any way?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mandms7 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but I just bought a used 2005 330Ci w/ Navigation that has the Ice-Link Plus system installed. If I want to perform one of the software updates available for the Navigation system, will this affect the integration in any way?


NAV OS updates will not affect the ice>Link in any way.


----------



## mandms7 (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## shillak (Dec 26, 2005)

Tom,

You helped me get through an install of the trunk mounted version of the icelink on my 2004 325i earlier in the year. I have just traded that car for a 2002 525iT. Will the same icelink unit work in that car, and if so, will I have the same features/functions that I am used to in the 3 series (id3 tag text display, steering wheel control, etc.)?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shillak said:


> Tom,
> 
> You helped me get through an install of the trunk mounted version of the icelink on my 2004 325i earlier in the year. I have just traded that car for a 2002 525iT. Will the same icelink unit work in that car, and if so, will I have the same features/functions that I am used to in the 3 series (id3 tag text display, steering wheel control, etc.)?


Yes - the same kit will work and provide the same features you are already familiar with.


----------



## shillak (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Tom! Actually right after I made the post I went to the car to try plugging in the unit and it work straight away! 

Does anybody have any suggestions for good places to mount, especially ahidden away option for complete integration?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shillak said:


> Thanks Tom! Actually right after I made the post I went to the car to try plugging in the unit and it work straight away!
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions for good places to mount, especially ahidden away option for complete integration?


You can use any of the tutorials posted here:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

The wiring is the same for both the DICE and the ice>Link.


----------



## kbs (Jun 5, 2003)

*Same AUX1 problem... fixed.*



tom @ eas said:


> The AUX 1 message is a communication break between the iPod and the ice>Link. This can be caused by the following items:
> 
> 1. Not "ejecting" the iPod before disconnecting from the computer
> 2. Loose connection in the ice>Link system (connector not seated firmly)
> ...


Thanks again for this info, Tom. I've had my IceLink+ working well in my 2004 330i for over a year, when I recently started having this problem:
Nav Unit says 01-99 or 02-99 or AUX1 or AUX2 or AUX3, and ipod is stuck on the check-mark 'ok to disconnect', no Dension Icelink version info, no control from head unit.

I also routinely eject my iPod correctly after connecting to the computer, but after checking all my IceLink connections, I decided to reboot the ipod.

After forcing the ipod to reboot (holding down play button and center wheel button), I reconnected to the iceLink and all works well again. We're lucky to have your continued support, Tom!
-kbs


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

infernoM3 said:


> Tom or anyone else.
> 
> I have the icelink on my e39 and can't seem to get it to display playlst,song title/names. All I get are CD# and Track #. Which are no good to me. I read the Dension site and it says to hit disc 6 to access the setup menu. I get nothing when i hit the button. Any ideas or help. Thanks.


I need to know if your e39 is equipped with Business CD or Navigation. Also please confirm if you are using the Dension ice>Link or DICE iPod integration kit.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

And remember to turn the key on...


----------



## mandms7 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi Tom,

I have a 2005 330Ci with NAV and the Icelink Plus installed. When playing songs, the onscreen text for titles, albums, artists, etc. is sometimes chopped off, while other times the text alternates between large and small. Is this normal? Is there a limitation to how much text can be displayed on the screen? Lastly, for whatever reason the apostrophe in "Mark's iPod" is shown as a comma. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mandms7 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I have a 2005 330Ci with NAV and the Icelink Plus installed. When playing songs, the onscreen text for titles, albums, artists, etc. is sometimes chopped off, while other times the text alternates between large and small. Is this normal? Is there a limitation to how much text can be displayed on the screen? Lastly, for whatever reason the apostrophe in "Mark's iPod" is shown as a comma. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


This is normal as the field only has a specified character length to work with. The alternating font size is the BMW trying to fit a large amount of characters into that field.

Unfortunately, Dension never corrected the issue, but the DICE kit displays the text with no problems.

As for the apostrophe, I haven't seen that issue presented yet. Try renaming the playlist to see if that corrects the issue.


----------



## jblack (Apr 17, 2002)

For those with Ice>Links in their cars.....

I got rid of my Ice>Link and bought a DICE - did the upgrade at EAS. Happy with the deal and all, but.....

I have the gizmo that adds 2 RCA jacks to the Ice>Link that I don't need for the DICE.

Anyone want it, or is it out for the trash?


----------



## Nivola (Jun 2, 2002)

Tom,

I have a BMW OEM 4771 TrafficPro in my M coupe and am looking to get a new 80GB iPod; would I just need the standard DICE iPod BMW Integration Kit? When ordering from your site would I specify the "Business CD/Cassette" or "Navigation" option?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Nivola said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have a BMW OEM 4771 TrafficPro in my M coupe and am looking to get a new 80GB iPod; would I just need the standard DICE iPod BMW Integration Kit? When ordering from your site would I specify the "Business CD/Cassette" or "Navigation" option?
> 
> Thanks!


Please specify Navigation - thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Tom-

*The new iPods just released - still compatible w/DICE ?*

Just checking :dunno:


----------



## bxdtech (Feb 4, 2006)

> The new iPods just released - still compatible w/DICE ?


Yes, I am very curious about that too? Almost bought an 80GB yesterday, but kept thinking that I should make sure first. Does anyone know for sure? Tom?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

We've tested so far with the 2nd Generation nano and the 5.5 Generation 30G and everything works perfectly - especially the enhanced browsing and gapless playback. 

We have our 80G arriving on Tuesday, there should be no difference from the 30G version.


----------



## ZM Blue Devil (Jun 4, 2006)

Tom,
I also sent you an email with the below... If anyone else can help, I would appreciate it.

540 iT nav with DSP

Well I'm stuck.. I have 3 pdfs in front of me

operating instructions - came with the unit
http://support.diceelectronics.com/files/users_manual_rev_B01.pdf

BMW install - from the dice support site
http://support.diceelectronics.com/files/bmw_install.pdf

And the dsp install supplement - from the dice support site
http://support.diceelectronics.com/files/dsp_supplement_adsp01.pdf

Having done this before on the M roadster it looked pretty straight forward. But rather frustrated the instructions do not include details on the following items.

1. Where/How do I get power for the dsp converter? The package came with the grounding and the slice ends but where in the truck do I connect splice to? When I did the v1 hardwire I did a similar procedure... do I use the same color/stripe(GREEN W/white stripe)???

2. The coaxial cables. I have 3 of them.
1 paired with the 3pin in the bottom of the trunk
1 coming out of the dsp converter which came with the kit
the current one plugged into the dsp amp.

Since I only see one male - the one on the dsp amp I assume that's where I am plugging in, but which one? i.e. which two are no longer used?

Thanks,
ZM


----------



## ZM Blue Devil (Jun 4, 2006)

figure it out per one of Tom G's older posts, purple/white... Thanks
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117048&highlight=12v+dsp


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Just got your reply - glad you are up and working! :thumbup:


----------



## lach (Feb 21, 2006)

*Couple of Q's about my Dice Install...*

I just installed the Dice kit and I have a couple of questions:

First off, I have a 2004 BMW 330i with navigation and am using a Gen 3 ipod with the 2.3 software version.

Should I be able to see the playlist name on my navi screen as I switch playlists?

Also, it appears that when I change the mode from the Dice/Ipod to the radio, the ipod continues to play and does not pause or shut down...is this the expected behavior? I would think that the ipod would pause so you do not lose your spot on the current song that is playing.

I must tell you that Tom's support on this forum goes above and beyond!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lach said:


> I just installed the Dice kit and I have a couple of questions:
> 
> First off, I have a 2004 BMW 330i with navigation and am using a Gen 3 ipod with the 2.3 software version.
> 
> ...


Anwsered in [eas] Official DICE iPod integration kit Q/A thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151359&page=10


----------



## caylan (May 1, 2002)

I have a IceLink+ unit with dock cable that was never installed in my 2000 Mcoupe. '
My buddy wants it for his Z3. Will this work?

Does this unit work for any other BMW? or only Z3's? Seems the Dension has been discontnued so not sure if I can get support from Dension USA...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

caylan said:


> I have a IceLink+ unit with dock cable that was never installed in my 2000 Mcoupe. '
> My buddy wants it for his Z3. Will this work?
> 
> Does this unit work for any other BMW? or only Z3's?


This will work in his Z3 also, the ice>Link you have is compatible for the following models:

1999-2006 3-series, including M3 (not for i-Drive models)
1997-2003 5-series, including M5 (may need DSP adapter)
09/1998-2001 7 series (needs DSP adapter)
2004-2006 X3 (may need DSP adapter)
2000-2006 X5 (may need DSP adapter)
2003-2006 Z4 (may need DSP adapter)
2000-2003 Z8 (may need DSP adapter)


----------



## popupstands (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Tom

I'am from UK and just purchased via ebay i-BMW-T the guy who sold it told me its a simple install

This Might be the case if I could find the 3 & 6 Pin connectors

My Car is 1998 e36 Touring and I assume its pre wired as when I took out the head unit the CD changer connection was in

any suggestions to where I might find these 3 & 6 pins, I have lifted rear seat and cannot find

Also do you know where amp is on Touring

Hope you can help as I've spent about hour looking with no luck


Thanks

Paul


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

popupstands said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I'am from UK and just purchased via ebay i-BMW-T the guy who sold it told me its a simple install
> 
> ...


Euro vehicles are a little different. If the vehicle was not ordered with a CD Changer, the prewiring is not there. You would have to tap into existing wiring at the head unit.


----------



## popupstands (Oct 3, 2006)

What do you mean by tap in, is there anything I can purchase to make install simple from


----------



## popupstands (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Tom just got a reply from [email protected] who I sent a picture

"It seems like you have an R-17 connection. This used to be available with the IceLink however is not manufactured anymore and we do not support it. If that is the only CD changer connection you have, then the DICE kit will not work with your vehicle."

Is there a way around this or do I send unit back


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

popupstands said:


> What do you mean by tap in, is there anything I can purchase to make install simple from


If your Touring is not prewired for a CD Changer - it is not Plug and Play since the connections are not there.

You will need to source a 12V & negative lead from the back of the radio as well as iBus (usually pin #10). And we have an audio plug that will give you the 6-pin you require.

It's not too hard to do, but it's not a Plug and Play job.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

popupstands said:


> Hi Tom just got a reply from [email protected] who I sent a picture
> 
> "It seems like you have an R-17 connection. This used to be available with the IceLink however is not manufactured anymore and we do not support it. If that is the only CD changer connection you have, then the DICE kit will not work with your vehicle."
> 
> Is there a way around this or do I send unit back


Your earlier post said you have a 3/6 pin connection. The R17 is a Quadlock connector, an entirely different design. This would be compatible for your e36.

The R17 Quadlock replaces the factory plug at the back of the radio tuner.


----------



## popupstands (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Tom from the back on my head unit there is a 10 pin connection that is attached from the head unit and the cable goes to rear


----------



## popupstands (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Tom I ment to say I'am looking for a 3 & 6 Pin connector


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

popupstands said:


> Hi Tom from the back on my head unit there is a 10 pin connection that is attached from the head unit and the cable goes to rear


The R17 connection changes all the rules. The connection must be made at the back of the head unit.

Be sure you have your radio security code before unplugging the unit.


----------



## popupstands (Oct 3, 2006)

is there a email for me to send you a Picture of connection, How do I connect the Dice I-BMW-T unit to rear of head unit? do I need to purchase additional cable


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

popupstands said:


> is there a email for me to send you a Picture of connection, How do I connect the Dice I-BMW-T unit to rear of head unit? do I need to purchase additional cable


If you have an R17 Quadlock connector in the box, that is not a DICE-IBMWT kit. Someone has pieced together a kit from old icelink parts.

Send me a picture of your box contents to [email protected].


----------



## popupstands (Oct 3, 2006)

Tom I think we are getting confused, I purchased a I-BMW-T kit which as in the box Interface, then cable for ipod to attach to unit + the main cable which is long and 1 end attachs to interface box then the other end we have a 3 pin and 6 pin connection, I emailed the manufactuer and they said 

"It seems like you have an R-17 connection. This used to be available with the IceLink however is not manufactured anymore and we do not support it. If that is the only CD changer connection you have, then the DICE kit will not work with your vehicle."

I don't know what is ment by a R-17 connection so I have sent you Pictures and hopefully this might be clearer

All I was trying to do is locate in my car a 3 & 6 Pin connection to fit this I-BMW-T unit


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

popupstands said:


> Tom I think we are getting confused, I purchased a I-BMW-T kit which as in the box Interface, then cable for ipod to attach to unit + the main cable which is long and 1 end attachs to interface box then the other end we have a 3 pin and 6 pin connection, I emailed the manufactuer and they said
> 
> "It seems like you have an R-17 connection. This used to be available with the IceLink however is not manufactured anymore and we do not support it. If that is the only CD changer connection you have, then the DICE kit will not work with your vehicle."
> 
> ...


You are trying to locate connectors that do not exist in your e36. More is explained in the email that was just sent to you.


----------



## jcamber (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Tom,

I got an ipod video 30gb and just got a message after upgrading my itunes that the software for my ipod can be upgraded from version 1.1 to 1.2... I have the V22.B2 of icelink and wanted to make sure my ipod will work after upgrading it to version 1.2. Could you confirm?

Thanks!
Jorge


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jcamber said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I got an ipod video 30gb and just got a message after upgrading my itunes that the software for my ipod can be upgraded from version 1.1 to 1.2... I have the V22.B2 of icelink and wanted to make sure my ipod will work after upgrading it to version 1.2. Could you confirm?
> 
> ...


Jorge,

You'll be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

tom, just to let you know that popping noise i was talking about several pages back... well i got ticked off, and went hunting for it, found a capicitor on the tweeter that was damaged... replaced the cap and all is better now... it sounded like a rock hitting the window, but when i was stopped i heard it and was like WTF somebody shooting a BB gun at the vehicle? I was about to go postal then it did it again, then again, and again... Anyways it is fixed.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

esoteric said:


> tom, just to let you know that popping noise i was talking about several pages back... well i got ticked off, and went hunting for it, found a capicitor on the tweeter that was damaged... replaced the cap and all is better now... it sounded like a rock hitting the window, but when i was stopped i heard it and was like WTF somebody shooting a BB gun at the vehicle? I was about to go postal then it did it again, then again, and again... Anyways it is fixed.


Great, thanks for following up. Just for reference, what year/model BMW was this?


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

new 750


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

esoteric said:


> new 750


Is this iPod-related? We don't offer a kit for the 750 yet.


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

no, people were saying they heard clicks and pops, this is a factory system, nothing done to the vehicle yet... I just stated in one of the threads I had an issue with clicks and pops on a model with no integration, and listed the cause of... I am sure you are busy and forgot....


----------



## DrewM (Sep 2, 2002)

*IceLink speed problems*

On occasion, when starting my car, iPod audio starts up and sounds sped up, somewhere around 4x of normal speed? The only workaround is to unplug the ipod, turn it off, turn it back on, and plug it in.

What's causing this? It's a relatively new development.

Drew


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DrewM said:


> On occasion, when starting my car, iPod audio starts up and sounds sped up, somewhere around 4x of normal speed? The only workaround is to unplug the ipod, turn it off, turn it back on, and plug it in.
> 
> What's causing this? It's a relatively new development.
> 
> Drew


Was the iPod recently updated? What Generation iPod and iPod firmware?


----------



## DrewM (Sep 2, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> Was the iPod recently updated? What Generation iPod and iPod firmware?


Hi Tom...it's a first generation Nano (2GB).  Firmware version is 1.2.

Drew


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DrewM said:


> Hi Tom...it's a first generation Nano (2GB). Firmware version is 1.2.
> 
> Drew


Did the problem happen when the firmware was updated?


----------



## DrewM (Sep 2, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> Did the problem happen when the firmware was updated?


I don't even remember when I updated it, but I really don't think so. Has this issue come up before?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DrewM said:


> I don't even remember when I updated it, but I really don't think so. Has this issue come up before?


No, but I'm looking for things that may have changed before the issues you reported started happening. Try reinitializing the kit by pulling the battery cables.

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system. 
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last. 
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## Necochino (Aug 27, 2004)

*New Firmware for Ice>Link Plus?*

Tom, I've come across a 2.B4 version for the Ice>Link Plus from a German website. I seem to remember reading one of your postings (long time ago) about no new releases having been certified for USA applications beyong 2.B2. Is this still true?

I will admit that I tried updating the firmware but the loader does not seem to work. No harm done, my iPod still works and sounds great. The issues with 2.B2 are still there and I've learned to live with them, but oh... well... I was just hoping...

Cheers,
Guillermo


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

We haven't seen any improvements in US-vehicles in 2B3 to warrant the upgrade. Since moving to the DICE systems, we've put most of our focus there since 2B2 was released back in Aug 05. 

Unless there are actual improvements or bug features, it's not worth upgrading. The ice>Link Plus are very unstable during the update process causing the module to lock up and require replacement.


----------



## mdunton (Nov 17, 2006)

*IPod shuffle / random problem*

This might be covered somewhere in this very long thread, but I searched for both random and shuffle and could not find it - apologies if it is. Any help gratefully received!

I have a Icelink Plus attached to my E39 525D touring. When I had a 30GB Ipod it worked fine, no problems at all, but since having two photo ipods (first 60GB and now 80GB) whenever I plug the Ipod into Icelink and play somethign it always turns the shuffle on on the Ipod, even when I disconnect again. It also always plays tracks in a random order unless I specifically select and then deselect random on the head unit. Its only a little niggle on a piece of kit that otherwise works fine (hence I have spent a year looking around for a solution before actually enquiring on a forum), but it is one that has finally driven over the edge enough for me to want to get it sorted. Is there later firmware available that would fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mdunton said:


> This might be covered somewhere in this very long thread, but I searched for both random and shuffle and could not find it - apologies if it is. Any help gratefully received!
> 
> I have a Icelink Plus attached to my E39 525D touring. When I had a 30GB Ipod it worked fine, no problems at all, but since having two photo ipods (first 60GB and now 80GB) whenever I plug the Ipod into Icelink and play somethign it always turns the shuffle on on the Ipod, even when I disconnect again. It also always plays tracks in a random order unless I specifically select and then deselect random on the head unit. Its only a little niggle on a piece of kit that otherwise works fine (hence I have spent a year looking around for a solution before actually enquiring on a forum), but it is one that has finally driven over the edge enough for me to want to get it sorted. Is there later firmware available that would fix this?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure why it is doing this, are you pressing the RND key on the radio to activate this? Also, what is your current firmware version?


----------



## mdunton (Nov 17, 2006)

No not pressing the RND key, if I press the key and then unpress it (so that the * is not shown next to it) then the tracks always play correctly through the car stereo, but when I unconnect the IPOD is always left on shuffle (and this has been for two different IPODs). 

I'll check firmware revision tomorrow -it's on the boot up screen isn't it (on the IPOD)?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mdunton said:


> No not pressing the RND key, if I press the key and then unpress it (so that the * is not shown next to it) then the tracks always play correctly through the car stereo, but when I unconnect the IPOD is always left on shuffle (and this has been for two different IPODs).
> 
> I'll check firmware revision tomorrow -it's on the boot up screen isn't it (on the IPOD)?


Yes - you can check the firmware version on the iPod, instructions at on our support page:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&root=16&id=9


----------



## mdunton (Nov 17, 2006)

I checked and I have 22.B2 - thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mdunton said:


> I checked and I have 22.B2 - thanks!


22B2 is the latest firmware we are still providing technical support for in the US. The ice>Link should break communication with the iPod once its disconnected.


----------



## mdunton (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks - at least I know I am running the latest version. 

It's as if when my first IPOD broke, which was connected to Ice-Links plus at the time, it somehow did something to the Ice-link. For some reason the ice-link does change the 'shuffle' setting on the player, even when just connecting, playing for a second and disconnecting. Looks like I will have to put up with the inconvinience, I can't be bothered to deinstall the thing. 

Thanks for the assurance anyway (on firmware rev.)


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

esoteric said:


> tom, just to let you know that popping noise i was talking about several pages back... well i got ticked off, and went hunting for it, found a capicitor on the tweeter that was damaged... replaced the cap and all is better now... it sounded like a rock hitting the window, but when i was stopped i heard it and was like WTF somebody shooting a BB gun at the vehicle? I was about to go postal then it did it again, then again, and again... Anyways it is fixed.


damn, i have the same noise problem with my 530i 2001a DSP. where the hell should i search, no capacitors near tweeters. maybe it´s related to this problem with my amp (2 outputs dead, front right tweeter and front right midrange, front right midbass is ok). i hope these problems are related and fixing/replacing amp will fix it because RMA takes forever for me (i live in Estonia, unknown land for many of you )


----------



## mandms7 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi Tom,

I have the ice>Link Plus and an iPod Nano running the 1.2 firmware. Apple recently released 1.3; are there any known issues with upgrading the Nano to 1.3 and compatibility with the ice>Link Plus?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mandms7 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I have the ice>Link Plus and an iPod Nano running the 1.2 firmware. Apple recently released 1.3; are there any known issues with upgrading the Nano to 1.3 and compatibility with the ice>Link Plus?
> 
> Thanks.


We've tested on both the DICE and ice>Link Plus and found 1.3 to be fully compatible.


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

got my speaker working again (some mysterious problem with wires) but this strange sound is still there. 

tom, is volume rising/lowering made in DICE or DICE gives out constant signal to amp and amp rises/lowers it directly? i think that this is made in DICE, i mean, when i press +/-, DICE gets order trough ai-net to +/- volume and adjusts it as ordered?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

aise said:


> got my speaker working again (some mysterious problem with wires) but this strange sound is still there.
> 
> tom, is volume rising/lowering made in DICE or DICE gives out constant signal to amp and amp rises/lowers it directly? i think that this is made in DICE, i mean, when i press +/-, DICE gets order trough ai-net to +/- volume and adjusts it as ordered?


Your vehicle communicates with the audio system through mbus, ainet is for Alpine systems.

Was something changed in your configuration when the sound returned?


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

it seems like DICE is OK! i connected W810i SonyEricsson (with mp3 player, RCA plugs) phone directly to ADC and removed all cabes from DICE but this sound was still there.

seems like something is wrong with ADC, next im going to reduce ADC power to 9V, if this doesnt make any change i go grazy

edit: yes i mixed ai-net and i-bus. no changes after i got speakers working again.

edit2: i tried to give lower current to ADC but still the same (gave 6VDC). damn i hate this... now ill try cd-box again, if the noise is still there then this ADC or DICE damaged amps digital input somehow.


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

aise said:


> it seems like DICE is OK! i connected W810i SonyEricsson (with mp3 player, RCA plugs) phone directly to ADC and removed all cabes from DICE but this sound was still there.
> 
> seems like something is wrong with ADC, next im going to reduce ADC power to 9V, if this doesnt make any change i go grazy
> 
> ...


edit3: cd-box works perfectly, so i have a bad ADC:thumbdwn:


----------



## ladrstea (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Tom,

I have installed c.a 18 months ago an Ice link plus on a BMW X3 2004, no dsp, no nav. I have to mention that I am not using the car every day, but I never leave the Ipod plugged on the ice link.
Since few weeks only, I had problems to start the car and twice he did not start at all, battery flat. No problems since 18 months, but only since few weeks.
My dealer investigated the problem and discovered that the icelink would consume c.a 100ma when the ignition is off. Ice link unplugged, consumption looks good. I still have problems to understand how a such small device can drain a 2 years old battery...

Are you aware of any problems with the ice link which could drain a battery in few days? Could the ice link prevent the vehicule to go to sleep mode ? I have seen some messages suggesting that the ice link could continue to communicate on the Ibus if the ipod is not disconnected properly and so would prevent slip mode. Solution would be to switch off manually the radio before to stop the car.

Any idea?

Thank you !


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

From your description, tt seems your module is defective. It will need to be replaced.


----------



## ladrstea (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for your answer.

So you would confirm the ice link should not consume current when car is powered off?

I bought the module to my dealer in France, and will try to get it replaced.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

ladrstea said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> So you would confirm the ice link should not consume current when car is powered off?
> 
> I bought the module to my dealer in France, and will try to get it replaced.


The ice>Link does draw current, but very little - certainly not enough to kill a battery.

I'm not sure if the warranty will cover an 18-month item, but check with your retailer to be 100% sure.


----------



## Nicole (Jul 22, 2004)

*Moving my Icelink from X5 to M3*

I'm moving my icelink from my 2001 X5 (no DSP) to my 2004 M3 (no nav but HK). Is this possible? I haven't used my icelink in my X5 for a while because ipod is dead (that's another issue). Where can I get the latest software for my icelink? (Ex installed all of this in my X5 so no idea where the original stuff is).

Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Nicole said:


> I'm moving my icelink from my 2001 X5 (no DSP) to my 2004 M3 (no nav but HK). Is this possible? I haven't used my icelink in my X5 for a while because ipod is dead (that's another issue). Where can I get the latest software for my icelink? (Ex installed all of this in my X5 so no idea where the original stuff is).
> 
> Thanks,
> Nicole


I'll need to know the current firmware version on the ice>Link. Follow the instructions at this link and let me know what version you have:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&root=16&id=9


----------



## Nicole (Jul 22, 2004)

*Good question*

I will be essentially starting from scratch. My ipod died and the apple store told me yesterday that it's a bad harddrive. New harddrive is on order but I'll have to resync it to itunes and download everything again.

Will my icelink software be updated at the same time as my itunes or do I have to do something in addition?

Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Nicole said:


> I will be essentially starting from scratch. My ipod died and the apple store told me yesterday that it's a bad harddrive. New harddrive is on order but I'll have to resync it to itunes and download everything again.
> 
> Will my icelink software be updated at the same time as my itunes or do I have to do something in addition?
> 
> ...


The ice>Link should work fine with the new iPod, I don't believe you need an update.


----------



## ozone567 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Solution To The Bmw Engine Noise, Whining Dension Ice Link Problem.*

For all of you that have probably been ripping your hair out trying to figure out this problem I too have wasted many days on this. I tried to install the dension iceLink in a couple of 2002 & 2003 330i models as well as an 05 M3 and always had the same problem this annoying buzzing sound accompanying all of my tracks. I tried playing with the connections, re-wiring all the cables, hell I even bought the latest version of their product as of late 2006 and none of this solved the problem. I tried playing with different setting like the iPod EQ, turning the halogens on and off to see the differences and NO FIX!!.

Until finally after contacting Dension almost 2 dozen times and them having told me buying the latest product would fix my problems, which it never did I was able to get a PDF document out of them which in 8 super easy steps details the process of switching the ground wire around. Apparently this is a known issue, and known enough that they have a document with pretty good high quality images that explain how to move the ground wire around that should be on one of the connectors in the trunk. After months of struggling with this, in about 10 minutes I switched the ground around and VOILA! No more buzzing, no whining nothing. It was all gone. Here is a link to the pdf I through up on my server, please enjoy, I hope it helps and pass it around as I know hundreds of people are having this same problems.

http://www.level209.com/downloads/dension/bmwExtCblRepair.pdf


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

ozone567 said:


> For all of you that have probably been ripping your hair out trying to figure out this problem I too have wasted many days on this. I tried to install the dension iceLink in a couple of 2002 & 2003 330i models as well as an 05 M3 and always had the same problem this annoying buzzing sound accompanying all of my tracks. I tried playing with the connections, re-wiring all the cables, hell I even bought the latest version of their product as of late 2006 and none of this solved the problem. I tried playing with different setting like the iPod EQ, turning the halogens on and off to see the differences and NO FIX!!.
> 
> Until finally after contacting Dension almost 2 dozen times and them having told me buying the latest product would fix my problems, which it never did I was able to get a PDF document out of them which in 8 super easy steps details the process of switching the ground wire around. Apparently this is a known issue, and known enough that they have a document with pretty good high quality images that explain how to move the ground wire around that should be on one of the connectors in the trunk. After months of struggling with this, in about 10 minutes I switched the ground around and VOILA! No more buzzing, no whining nothing. It was all gone. Here is a link to the pdf I through up on my server, please enjoy, I hope it helps and pass it around as I know hundreds of people are having this same problems.
> 
> http://www.level209.com/downloads/dension/bmwExtCblRepair.pdf


I'm not sure why you had so much trouble, I created that document while at Dension.

This is on a very old ice>Link wiring trunk interface on kits purchased before 2005 - most people will not need this. A simple ground pin count will verify before attempting.


----------



## Deiter911 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Icelink killed my IPODs*

Tom et..al

I installed the IcelinkPlus V2.03 in my 2003 330i Business CD no NAV. My ipod 20G 3G (which works on the Icelink plus in my Jetta) does not work in the BMW. Tried a new Nano (which has been working great in the Jetta) and the BMW Icelinkplus killed it, dead. Now my ipod is no longer mountable via the USB cable to my computer. Apple is replacing the Nano since it is new. But will not fix or replace my 20G pod.

At the same time a friend and I installed the Icelink plus into a Mini cooper. It worked great with his 40G 3G ipod. Tried his Ipod on the BMW and it flashed the Dension screen for a second and then went back to the normal Apple menus.

As it stands now if I plug in my 20G 3G ipod into the cradle the battery will charge and it will play music using the ipod controls. No Dension screen comes up on the ipod.

Final count. 
One completely dead newNano (Apple will replace)
One 20G 3g ipod that only works with firewire no USB (Apple will not replace)
One 40G 3g ipod that charges and plays music in the Minicooper but does not get the Dension screen no USB connectivety (Apple will not replace)

Minicooper radio does display the IceLink/Plus text across its screen when the CD changer mode is selected.

What do we do now?


----------



## sflusa2004 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Icelink Vs DICE*

:dunno:

Tom could you please help me? Whats the difference between Icelink and DICE? Are they any bugs that I need to worry about. I have a E39 530 with non DSP and non NAV.

I found some great deals on the Icelink. I just want IPOD integration.

PLease Advise.

Thank you


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sflusa2004 said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Tom could you please help me? Whats the difference between Icelink and DICE? Are they any bugs that I need to worry about. I have a E39 530 with non DSP and non NAV.
> 
> ...


Avoid the eBay ice>Links as these are likely returned product from Best Buy in 2005. The ice>Link Plus kits were discontinued about a year and replaced with the DICE.

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

Dension / icelink is no more?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Mark_325i said:


> Dension / icelink is no more?


Dension has pulled out of the states completely as of early last year. We have replaced all Dension products with the DICE systems, which are much more reliable and currently supported.


----------



## Nivola (Jun 2, 2002)

Tom,

I've had consistent issues with the Dice and my TrafficPro. For reference, I have had no issues with either my TrafficPro or 80GB iPod (which is running the most up-to-date software) when used independently. 

On average, when connected with the Dice interface, my iPod cuts out every 10 minutes. 99% of the time, the cut-outs occur within the first 30-seconds of a song: the symptom is a split-second gap in music, then about a second of music, then cut-out. Once approximately every 40-50 cut-outs, the TrafficPro cannot recognize the Dice interface, and I have to disconnect the battery and do the full-reset procedure. In an M coupe trunk, with an aftermarket spare (kudos to LeatherZ and Mr. Stygar), this is an exceptionally laborious task. Also for reference, these frequent cut-outs have occured either when driving or when the engine is off and the car is parked.  

Last month, with one episode of the Dice cutting out, it locked the TrafficPro "ON", rendered all TP buttons non-responsive, blanked out the TP screen and it would not shut off with only white noise playing. I had to pull over, as the white noise was so bad -- and the TP remained on even with the ignition key out. I had to get into the trunk to do the battery disconnect / full-reset procedure to remedy the issue. :thumbdwn: 

Any suggestions?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Nivola said:


> Tom,
> 
> I've had consistent issues with the Dice and my TrafficPro. For reference, I have had no issues with either my TrafficPro or 80GB iPod (which is running the most up-to-date software) when used independently.
> 
> ...


Answered in DICE Q/A Thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151359&page=29


----------



## speedy G 301 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Blank Box*

When I'm in the radio/Ipod display mode, I have this empty blank box. Is there a way to have the nav system display into that box while in the radio display mode? Would love to be able to see everything without having to switch between displays. thanks


----------



## themoose (May 15, 2007)

*Professional CD + Dension Iceplink Plus*

Hi

I have a 330 ci 2001, with a professional CD (no nav). I have fitted a dension in place of the 6CD changer and all works well, except the ID3 text.

I can access the "text selector" menu through CD6 button, however i get stuck at "select CD 3" on the head unit - the CD numbers have disappeared and pressing them does nothing.

I emailed dension and they supplied me with the text_to_rad.mp3 - this gets me further, and text displays for tracks - however my navigation has gone - in fact all the stereo controls lock up. As before the actual numbers depicting the CD buttons on the display have disappeared and just the track info is displayed.

Any ideas - or is this stereo just not compatible

Incidentally what is the "Professional" head unit - everybody else seems to have the "Business" ?

Cheers


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

There are several variations on the Business CD head unit :

Older :










Newer :










The Professional CD is more like the E39 MID unit :


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

themoose said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 330 ci 2001, with a professional CD (no nav). I have fitted a dension in place of the 6CD changer and all works well, except the ID3 text.
> 
> ...


US models are called Business CD. It seems something is going wrong with your Dension piece, it would be a good idea to get it exchanged with your reseller.


----------



## ihaveiT (Dec 24, 2004)

*ice>link plus Interference*

Thanks for the help. I ordered the upgrade module today.

Hope this works........


----------



## Pedro The Chose (May 13, 2007)

Got my icelink upgraded to 2B2 yesterday. Have used 2.06 for a while with no strange issues at all.

Driving to work this morning a few issues:

1) bright sunny day, windshield wipes fired every so often...it did this during the 2B2 install as well

2) I lose text from the NAV often just after it displays "WARNING" on the nav screen. Sometimes ID3 tags work, sometimes they don't. Once or twice it seemed to hang the Nav completely, I couldn't navigate away from the blank grey screen that it threw up after the "WARNING".

3) My airbag light warning light keeps going on now, and when I change away from CDC on the nav it goes off.

Thoughts? It's all very disturbing...seems like it's futzing around with my car's computer/electrical system in a way that doesn't make me feel good. The music still works, just strange things happen in the car now and the nav screen is randomly working or not.


----------



## Pedro The Chose (May 13, 2007)

I also seem to have lost the ability to have my playlists be randomized when I moved to 2B2. My stereo doesn't have a scan/random button (Z4 w/ premium sound and NAV). IS this lost foreverf?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Don't believe the ice>Link ever had the ability to randomize playlists - just songs within a playlist.


----------



## Pedro The Chose (May 13, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Don't believe the ice>Link ever had the ability to randomize playlists - just songs within a playlist.


Sorry that's what I meant. Random songs in a playlist. It's gone.

Any thoughts on the weird electrical system things now? Windshield wipers going for no reason, airbag light going on and off...NAV screen going all grey sometimes.

And sometimes it just works


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Pedro The Chose said:


> Sorry that's what I meant. Random songs in a Playlist. It's gone.
> 
> Any thoughts on the weird electrical system things now? Windshield wipers going for no reason, airbag light going on and off...NAV screen going all grey sometimes.
> 
> And sometimes it just works


Yes, the ice>link has failed and is shorting out ibus - the module needs to be removed immediately. Hopefully, you can get the module exchanged.

If not, we have an upgrade program for existing ice>Link users in which a simple module swap is needed - your existing ice>Link wiring can be retained.

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW - *UPGRADE**
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=283


----------



## xrobva (Jul 15, 2004)

*iPhone compatibility with Icelink or other?*

Hey there.

Just got an iPhone over the weekend and thought I would try and plug it into my icelink plus. No dice. I get a message on the iphone saying that the accessory is not compatible.

Is there any news on iPhone support?

Thanks for the help,

Rob


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

xrobva said:


> Hey there.
> 
> Just got an iPhone over the weekend and thought I would try and plug it into my icelink plus. No dice. I get a message on the iphone saying that the accessory is not compatible.
> 
> ...


Not likely, but the DICE has been reported as fully compatible. It might be time to upgrade.

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW - *UPGRADE**
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=283


----------



## xrobva (Jul 15, 2004)

*DICE upgrade*

Tom,

If you can guarantee it will work, that's what I'll do. Is the upgrade the $99 price I saw linked to another message?

Let me know and thanks!

Rob


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

xrobva said:


> Tom,
> 
> If you can guarantee it will work, that's what I'll do. Is the upgrade the $99 price I saw linked to another message?
> 
> ...


The DICE works. This is the upgrade you need, assuming you already have an ice>Link kit:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW - *UPGRADE**
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25?&products_id=283


----------



## ckleung100 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello Tom,

I installed an icelink>plus in my 1999 BMW 323i (Business/cassette) . The unit works fine but I cannot get the Artist/Song.... info to appear on the head unit. Is this a problem with the firmware or is it the age of the radio? The ICElink unit is currently using version 2.07 firmware. I would love to update to the DICE unit but that is not currently in my budget. 


After reading the knowledge database at EAS , it says to contact Dension or EAS about firmware updates because if is done incorrectly it can screw up the unit.

As you are probably aware, Dension has been no help. Their website that says they will respond to "tickets" within two business days but they do not even acknowledge receipt of tickets that I wasted my time in submitting.

Your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

The problem is your firmware, email me with a copy of your post and we'll get you updated.


----------



## ckleung100 (Mar 10, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The problem is your firmware, email me with a copy of your post and we'll get you updated.


Thanks, email sent.


----------



## minimatt19 (Jun 2, 2007)

want to buy a dension system and was wondering if you can tell me the best one to get.

I want to be able to retain my 6 cd changer in the boot and be able to play videos off my I pod on my OEM TV and be able to change the I pod through the steering wheel controls.

I have a 2004 BMW 3 series 04 model with the BMW Professional Sat Nav & TV system installed.

Look forward to your opinion.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

minimatt19 said:


> want to buy a dension system and was wondering if you can tell me the best one to get.
> 
> I want to be able to retain my 6 cd changer in the boot and be able to play videos off my I pod on my OEM TV and be able to change the I pod through the steering wheel controls.
> 
> ...


We are no longner recommending the Dension kits, we have since moved to the DICE systems. However, We can definitely get video content on the NAV screen. Here's what I would recommend:

*Dietz Video Multimedia Interface - 1250*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=336

*iLink-L2 Multimedia Interface for iPod*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=264

This will allow the system to display videos from your iPod, as well as music and slideshows. What's really great about the device is that it will allow you to play the following formats:

• AVI
• MPEG
• DivX
• DVD *.vob files

A video iPod isn't even necessary! The kit will include a wireless remote so the entire system can be hidden from view, allowing a stock appearance for a stealth look.

Let me know if you have any further questions on the system, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## radiotrib (Jan 12, 2007)

Tom?? Anyone??

I recently picked up a BMW ice link 120 T from eBay and it's driving me nuts. It doesn't seem to be recognised so I dismantled the lot and tried checking the obvious with a multimeter.

Whilst I was checking the wires etc. I looked inside the little black appendage in the brown line to the smaller of the 2 plugs in the trunk. It appears to be some sort of odd sized version of a European car type fuse holder (for the square horseshoe type fuses). The two halves of the wire are connected to "slide in" contacts, and discontinuous, but there is no fuse or closing connection inside the thing. I can't find any information or documentation on the wires at all. The thing looks like a factory job. The wire terminations are too clean to be otherwise.

Does anyone know what this little thing is, whether there should be a fuse in there, if so how big and what sort and even whether the wire is separated for a reason and shouldn't be connected ...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

K4


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

radiotrib said:


> Tom?? Anyone??
> 
> I recently picked up a BMW ice link 120 T from eBay and it's driving me nuts. It doesn't seem to be recognised so I dismantled the lot and tried checking the obvious with a multimeter.
> 
> ...


This is typical of the eBay kits, they are Best Buy liquidation from returns or sometimes - defective product. Hopefully, this is the only problem you'll have.

You'll need a 2-3amp mini blade type fuse from your local auto parts store.


----------



## lycanthroat (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Tom I Sent You An Email W My Screen Name On It , But I Don't Have Any Answer From You Hope You Can Help Me , Cause I Contacted Dension And I Didn't Receive Any Support Yet 
Thanx


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lycanthroat said:


> Hi Tom I Sent You An Email W My Screen Name On It , But I Don't Have Any Answer From You Hope You Can Help Me , Cause I Contacted Dension And I Didn't Receive Any Support Yet
> Thanx


Odd, we're all caught up with email - can you resend?


----------



## lycanthroat (Apr 27, 2006)

got it?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lycanthroat said:


> got it?


Yes - I replied to your email last night.


----------



## lycanthroat (Apr 27, 2006)

sorry tom but i didn't received any email from you !


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lycanthroat said:


> sorry tom but i didn't received any email from you !


I've replied to your email 2x, please check your spam settings to see if the reply is getting caught.


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

I know this thread is a bit dated but it still seems like the right place to post my question.

I just moved my IceLink plus from my E39 to a 2001 E46 (with a temporary stop in my 2005 X5). The Icelink worked great in the E39 and the X5 with full text support, full control with the radio / steering wheel, etc. However, when I put it in the E46, I'm getting audio and can use the CD selector buttons for playlists, but I can't get text working on the radio and can't use the #6 CD button to access the menu.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont think you are doing anything wrong. My E46 2001 Business CD radio works the same with an Iceink. Steering wheel buttons activate up and down on within a playlist, and volume controls. Radio dash buttoms give me five (5) playlists. The sixth buttom does nothing. And no iPod text on screen. 

Furthermore, the IPod keeps playing after I shut off the ignition unless I change the headunit function to something other than iPod.


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

gordo325xiwagon said:


> Furthermore, the IPod keeps playing after I shut off the ignition unless I change the headunit function to something other than iPod.


Uh oh. I left it on and running this morning.... hopefully the ipod doesn't draw enough power to kill my car battery!!

So is this just the way it is? Or do I have the option of a firmware update or something?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Interactive said:


> I know this thread is a bit dated but it still seems like the right place to post my question.
> 
> I just moved my IceLink plus from my E39 to a 2001 E46 (with a temporary stop in my 2005 X5). The Icelink worked great in the E39 and the X5 with full text support, full control with the radio / steering wheel, etc. However, when I put it in the E46, I'm getting audio and can use the CD selector buttons for playlists, but I can't get text working on the radio and can't use the #6 CD button to access the menu.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Likely the text was left on an e39-specific field which the e46 does not recognize. Email me with a copy of your post so I can send a configuration file get you up and running.


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

E-mail sent. Let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks Tom!


----------



## wmfreeuser (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello
Can you explain me
what dsp on my car. analog or digital. i plane buy dension 300
i have x3 2004 with

S677A HIFI SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL with DSP
S692A CD WECHSLER I-BUS VORBEREITUNG
S609A NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL

on cargo area i see




on central console i see


but here i see only the wires that go into the base mount armrest. themselves from the plug wires I do not see

upd.
on central console


















p/s sorry for my english. it not my native language


----------

